# Hello Kimi's Island Adventure 2011



## Bunny parents (Jan 5, 2011)

[align=center]*New Year , New blog 
*[/align][align=left] 
Hello, everyone. 
Welcome to Hello Kimi's Island Adventure ! :biggrin: With us, the adventure never ends. Well, it was a long 2010 and so much we've been through  Fortunately, with the happiness Kimiko has brought to our home. She made us soo happy and every day with her is such a joy. 
At the end of 2010. We did have good time during holidays. It was so excited for us to see how Kimiko reacted to her first time seeing snow and X' Mas. She had a very good time herself as well ! Too bad that we didn't have X' Mas pics with us. It was a good memory  hehe. 
First week of 2011 goes well. We are mostly at home. Moving to this city made us feel way much better. I love this city !  I do ! Kimiko has a lot of fun in this new home. She has her own bedroom, more spaces to do her hoppy race :biggrin: As we have more spaces now. I made more toys for my girl, including her old Spaceship. I'll get a pic of it later. 
Let's me think.... hmmm what to start with the first post of our new blog.....
....
....
I KNOW !!! 
R u ready ? 
Let go !!! 
[/align][align=center]*You ask, Kimi answers :bunnydance:
*[/align][align=left]*
*Good evening ladies and gentlemen. Welcome you all to the show " You ask, kimi answers " !!! :clapping:And here she is, the one and only. Please give a hand to Kimiko !! 
[/align][align=center]Kimi : " la la la la laaaa "





" Psss. Kim. You're on air now "

Kimi : " Oh, Hello. My name is Kimiko. You can call me Kimi. Sometimes momma and papi call me Kim  "





" Ok. Kimiko. How are you ? How was X' Mas ? It was your first one,right ?"
Kimi : " yepe, it was fun. We went to grannies' house. Momma said that city called... hmmm called... Pa...pa... paaa... sth:? I'm ok with road trip. Although I prefer being on the ground by my own feet. Every time they took me for a ride, I felt sleepy and I couldn't sleep for long periods. Papi's drive made me go nuds !! I bumped my head couple times with momma's hand ssd:".

" That sounds fun ! I heard that you have one memory from your first X' Mas. Pls tell us about it. "


Kimi : " Oh , well...( should I say no comments ? ) It wasn't a big deal. Only I burned my gorgeous mustache a bit. It was totally an accident. We all were sitting around X' Mas tree and packing presents. I was soo happy. That room was huge ! So I binkied and binkied and binkied. Then I saw a high place, hmmm momma called it table. It got my curiosity. So I sneaked out from momma's sight and jumped on it. There was something red color with something on it. I just wanted to sniff, but this is what it did me. Momma was so worried, but I felt fine. when she took me down from the table, I just continued my binkies ! "





" Can we see where it's burned ? "
Kimi : " Here. I don't know if you can see it. Momma tried so many times to take good pic of it. I found it so fun to keep it harder for her, hehe  "













Kimi : " OK. I gotta go. I smell cookies !!! " ( then she binkies away ) 
:thankyou:
[/align][align=left]
 Well, that's it for now. So many to tell, but it's hubby and Kimi's snack time. They both are sitting and waiting for me. I better go before their patience runs off and they will decide to make their own snacks ! How ? They will eat all snacks we have !!! :rofl:

Thank you for visiting our blog. See you guys next time.  Have a nice day/night.[/align][align=left]PS : Oh this is our previous blog. Please feel free to visit. You will see how much my girl got bigger !  Yep, every time I watch those pics. I can't help myself giggling about it. Gosh, my girl is so big now ! 
[/align][align=left]Kimiko's Wonderful World
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 5, 2011)

Awwww there's my Kimi baby :heartbeat:
I'm so glad she had a good Christmas and sorry about her little mustache  

I love all the new pics, can't wait to see her spaceship!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 5, 2011)

lol  Brandy, you're so quick. Thank you for visiting our new blog.  Her mustache was burned a bit but it didn't make any harms or more damage. I was so worried. It was my fault though... I was watching her all the time, but it was only couple seconds when I was doing something and there my girl... on the table with a surprised look on her face.  
I will take a pic of her Spaceship tomorrow.  Hubby and I renovated it yesterday. We don't want her to get bored


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 6, 2011)

[align=center]*A true party girl *
[/align][align=left] 
One thing that Kimiko amazes me is that she loves being around people...and I mean people...not only me and hubby. She never got scared from people who came to our home. The New year party at our place is the prove of it. We decided to arrange a new year party at our place. So we could plus a New Apartment party at the same time. We never had so many people at our place, maximum 2 people at once. This party we invited more friends and the idea of loud noises, more people freaked me out. I was so scared that Kimiko would be so stressed from that night. Well, it wasn't... at all ! She loved party that day. While we all were eating supper together, she sat right next to our table and went to eat up her meal too ! She continued her daily routines and nothing happened. Wow ! Is this girl special ?  hehe she is. 
Two hours before midnight. We started dancing in the living room. Before that I went to check on Kimi and she went back to her cage. I thought the music annoyed her. Then I came back to join others. Suddenly, I saw a white spot on the floor, in the middle of us...there my girl.... laid down on the dance floor, watching people dancing. Hahahahahaha, it was so cute and so funny. She was laying down there, so relaxed, watching us dancing around her. Believe me, that night she took everyone's heart.  Kimiko always surprises me. I just love how her characters are so matched with us. We have several things in common. My hubby totally deeply falls in love with this baby girl more and more and more ! She's an amazing bunny. I'm so happy to have her here with us. 
With my affection towards bunnies. I've been reading a lot about rabbits... just want to make sure I'm a good bunny momma. One thing I love and always wanted to see is that I saw some bunnies shake their muscle on their hind legs while they're eating their favourite foods. Gosh, I thought to myself. I'd love to see my girl to that. So far, she never done that... 
...but it just happened the other night. It was our snack time and the snack of that night was banana. I gave a slice to Kimi. I held it while she was gobbling it up  Just like every time. Then I noticed something on her hind legs. First I thought it was a fly or something, but no.... it was her ! She was shaking her muscle there. Hahahahaha how cute. I called out for hubby and we both watched her doing that until she finished up her snack. Oh it was just so sweet. Really. 
One thing I don't like to do is cleaning her scent glands. Yes  Stinky like hell ! No words can explain how stinky those spots are ! I just don't like it. As my girl too, she totally hates it and will be sulk at me for doing so. Well we had to do what we had to do ! AS much as I don't like to clean it, I really want to maintain her good health. So we cleaned her last night. It was the first time we cleaned her since we got here. It was my decision about this to not do it earlier. I just don't want to freak her out before she can settle down. So last night was the night. I cleaned her and trimmed her nails. After nails manicure, we let her go, she just kicked back her legs and hopped away. When hubby went to pet her and tried to give her treats, she refused to take them and hopped away. So I went to kitchen, preparing our tea. While I turned to the refrige, there she was... sitting there with a look " If you want to compromise, you better give me better snack, momma ! ". :biggrin: Hahahahaha. My little Diva ! So yes, she got her better snack for the night... a piece of banana. 

Here some more pics of a little Diva princess  Enjoys ! 
[/align][align=center]
The girl who has stole our hearts  





She steals hay too ! :confused2:





a hmm ! a hmm ! 





" yep, you're busted, young lady  "





"Aha, just taste it to prove it's good enough ?"





" the job is done ? Or you're already full  "





[/align][align=left]Have a nice day  Thanks for visiting our blog :bunny18
[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 8, 2011)

[align=center]*Is my girl too chubby ???* :confused2:
[/align][align=left]
Guys, I know... we, girls, never like to talk about weight...so I have to sneak posting this... I wonder if Kimi is fat or chubby... or thin... I really have no ideas. 
She weighs around 2,7 kg. This is the last time we weighed her which was last week. I tried taking some pics of hers. I don't know... for me, sometimes she looks so fluffy and chubby, but then some moves she looks thin... :expressionless Okay, I make you guys confused too, lol but really. I just want to know I keep my girl in good shape. 
She eats more and more. I guess it's because she's more active now than before. This morning she totally made me completely exhausted. She urged me to play runny racing with her. It was funny though. We ran , trying to be as quiet as we could be... well actually it was me who tried to be quiet, not to wake hubby up, lol.  She ran to kitchen then waited for me to chase her. Then to living room, waited. Then to her room, and waited again for me to chase her. If I didn't chase her, she came to me, nibbling my pants and hopped around me.. like " C' mon mommmm ! Chase me ! " :run:I think I need double more exercises to keep up with her.  LOL. Finally she knew that I was tired and she totally won. So she showed her mercy by laying down and demanded for grooming. :biggrin2: Hahahahaha, I love my girl ! No matter what she does, I love it !!!!  I know I know, she's a spoiled bunny and I can't help myself doing so. She's too adorable to resist. :big wink:

Okay, time for pics. Pls let me know about your opinion, Is she fat or not ?  I really appreciate that. 

Here we go !! ( just pls don't tell Kimi that I'm concerned about her weight. :wink )
[/align][align=center]
In this pic, she's so fluffy  Could it be just because of the way she lays down ?








[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]" Momma, what are you doing ? "[/align][align=center]:shock: " errr... nothing, honey, nothing. Go back to sleep"
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]I fall in love with this beautiful face :inlove:
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]OK, let's see from upper view...
Left !




[/align][align=center]and right ![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]and... oh oh :lookaround[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]" Mommy ! What are you doing ??? Something we can eat, hah ? hah ? "[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]I gotta go :embarrassed:Talk to you guys later ! 
[/align][align=left]Have a nice weekend :thanks:
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Vircia!

Hello Kimi? LOL Love it! It definitely works with the cuteness factor. I'm glad you are loving your new place. You really should get pictures of your surroundings when you can :biggrin2:Sounds like you had a wonderful Christmas too. I bet you were tired from all the cleaning and cooking you ended up doing though... :shock:I'm glad Kimi was ok after her little adventure there! Such a silly girl. She looks adorable. I don't think she's fat really. She seems a good healthy size. I don't think she could get much heavier without being too heavy but she really looks healthy right now She looks so... Snortable :biggrin2:Hehehe.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 9, 2011)

Nela, hehe, okay, I will take pics and show you. Yep, hahahaha Hello Kimi  just like Hello Kitty  My husband came up with this name, LOL  Due to Kimi's X' mas present is a hello kitty's dish and bowl set. So he figured out the name for our new blog.  I'm so relief that she doesn't look fat. Phewwww ! She eats a lot lately, and I mean a lot ! A bag of hay ran out so quickly that wasn't like this before.  Hahahaha, snortable  Indeed, she really is.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 12, 2011)

[align=center]*Girl on duties :juggle*
[/align][align=left] Well, despite being lovely princess in the house, which is the most important role of Kimiko  Hehehe. My girl has her own duties in the house too ! First of all , she's our supervisor. everything which come and go from this house has to be examined by Kimi. Yep, it's so cute when she notices new objects in our place. Hehehe, she will go there with her curiosity, " what is this ? New ? New ? Totally new ! ". 
Another duty is papi's alarm.  I have a hard time trying to wake my hubby up in the morning.  LOL and Kimiko is the best alarm ! She's the only one who can wake him up ? Me ? I gave up long time ago, hahaha. Just like this morning. I told Kimiko, " Kim, where's papi ? Go get Papi out of the bed !", and then she went there. A couple minutes later I heard a voice " Okay , I'm up ! " :biggrin: Hehehe, good job, my girl ! I asked him later how Kimi woke him up and he said she binkied on the bed, teasing him by hopping near by the area where she's forbidden to go.  hahahahahaha. 
An update about my girl. Well she's been moulting for couple days. Last night we kept grooming her and it seemed like the more we brushed, the more fur came out. :expressionless I wonder how long it will take for Kimi. This is the first time she has a big moulting season. we have white silky fur everywhere, even on my face. LOL 
I've been inert lately  I couldn't wake up in the morning like before. There's something to do with my low blood pressure. I might need a doctor's visit soon. Darn it ! Sometimes when I change my position from sitting to standing and I change it too quick, I get dizzy and sometimes nearly being fainted afterward.  and also this morning, I got up and felt so dizzy that I couldn't even sit still. So I had to go back to sleep. My poor girl, I let her out so late today, but what a sweet girl. She didn't complain anything and binkied around me since the first moment I let her out. :bunnyhug:
Now I gotta go. So much to do.  My hubby is out and my girl is sleeping. Private time !  hahaha, I really have mood to do handmade stuff today. Let me see what to do ? Oh, I will start making decorating objects for Kimi's room. What it's gonna be ? Well, you have to wait. I'll show you when it finishes.  Off for now. Have a nice day ! 

I still didn't have a chances to take more of hers and our apartment. But I will  Pls wait. 
[/align][align=center]








[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 12, 2011)

precious little Kimi :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh hey, Julie. Thank you for visiting our new blog. It feels like I didn't talk with you for a while. How are you ?  Will you start a blog soon ?  I'm dying to see your baby bunnies


----------



## Nela (Jan 13, 2011)

Cute lil Kimi. Hehehe. What do you like to do during your time alone? I like to sing and write. Lol


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 13, 2011)

Vircia! sweet blog, lovin' it! I missed this somehow!! I have some reading to do!! Kimi is sweetness brought to life. love that bunny!!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you should definately go to the doctor....is there anyway you could be pregnant?

Love the new Kimi pictures :heartbeat: and I know all about the hair everywhere, LOL


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Nela :
 As you know, I love sewing. Now I'm all about Origami arts. My husband's mother taught me how to make an flower origami and I'm crazy about it now. LOL  I plan to make them and hang them in Kimi's room. I love to sing to, but nah ah, you don't want to hear me sing, LOL  I might like doing but I'm noooooo good at singing, Hahaha. Reading is one of my hobby. I love reading. But lately I've been struggling to find new books to read. Any recommended books ?  

Tris : 
Thank you so much, Tris.  I miss doing the blog too. It felt like something was missing. I did my homework about photo and I will post it soon  Hehehe, yep you won, my friend.  I'll post my pic. 

Brandy : 
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: BRANDY ! Really ? Oh oh ! well, I don't know.... uhhh  LOL Okay before you get this wrong. I love kids and we both want to have our own someday, but not now. So many things to do  Thank you for your advice. I will go to see the doctor soon. It will be quite a surprise though, if I'm having a baby. yep, I'm still on a control  Let's see for a week then. I'll let you know  
Yes, our place is filled with hair and hair and hair, oh did I say hair ? Yes, hair everywhere. We've been living in a Fur forest, Hahaha


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

[align=center]:baghead*uh...uhhhh*:baghead
[/align][align=left]Okay... Hmmm  Well, hehe  What to start ? Hmm.. Guys, remember you guys have been saying about me hiding to show my photo here. Well,  Hehehe first of all I didn't hide. RO is my very first forum and you guys are the first group of friends I have on the Internet...so I kinda a bit ...shy :baghead and you all look gorgeous. Yes, I mean it ! Before Lisa will eat my head off ( hehe, just kidding,Lis. :kiss and before Tris will continue working on her whining which works very well indeed, LOL. I'm posting my photo now.  
It's a pic we took in Thailand, my home sweet home  We were on a trip after Thai wedding with our families. This pic took at the beach, We stopped by to make a small shopping and side seeing there. 
[/align][align=center]This is me and " my heart " :biggrin2:[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]We've been working on getting a pic of three of us ( me, hubby and Kimiko ). It's the hardest thing I ever done  LOL. She totally hates being held. Well, it's better than before though. I mean we can cleaning her easier and without her kicking her hind legs after we let her go, but still a lot to work on with Kimi being held. Like I said, she loves when we lay down next to her and we can hug her, squeeze her as tight as you want to and she won't move away  but holding, nah ah, she will give a look " Don't you even think about it ". LOL.  But we lover her. No matter how long it will take, I know, some day my girl will allow us to hold her in hands, to show her how much she's meant to our lives. :hug2:[/align][align=left]Okay, gotta go to bed.  good night to you all. Have a nice day/night. 
[/align][align=left]Thank you for visiting us  I can't explain how much RO and your guys mean to me  I'm so glad we met. :big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jan 15, 2011)

Vircia, you are absolutely adorable, as expected. You two make quite a stunning couple! :biggrin2:Kimi is such a love. She knows what she likes, and what she doesn't. Hehehe.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 16, 2011)

oh vircia look at you!!! you HAVE been holding out!! You are beautiful!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you, guys.  You make me brushed now :blushan: 
I planned to update more pics of Kimi, but I feel so sick today. I guess I have to postpone the plan then.  Gotta go to bed. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2011)

Vircwa, what a great blog.

You have a Beautiful Bunny. You tell such great stories.

I love looking at your pictures.

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, Susan.  She's our heart  A one spoiled girl here  Hehe.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

[align=center]*Big foot ! No no no, it's black foot ! *:shock:
[/align] 
[align=center]






:shock: " Oh, Kim ! You have dirty feet. Come ! Momma will clean them. "


" Noo, mommy ! I got it ! I'll clean them myself "





" Hmmm, honey. It's dirty at the bottom. :expressionless Your nails are fine "
" I got it ! I got it ! See ? "






" aha, I can see that. Good job, my girl " :expressionless
[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=left] Okay, I need help. I've been trying to clean Kimiko's feet. They are so black ! I don't know what to use which will be safe for her. I cleaned her feet with sponge, wetted with water. She doesn't like when I do it though...but hey, we lady need to be pretty from head to toe ! LOL  that's what I keep telling her ! 

Oh, this is what I made for Kim on X'mas. I made 3 pieces with names : Dad, mom and Kimi ! We hung them on our X' Mas tree. Now I hang it on her door. 

[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=left]Thank you for visiting. We hope you enjoy our blog  have a nice day
:bouquet:
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Vircia, you are so beautiful, I know I've seen your pics before but you really are!!

Love the new pics of Kimi girl :heartbeat:
I really don't know what to do about the feet, I think most people just leave it


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 18, 2011)

Viricia! You are as cute as a bug! I wondered about kimi's name because I knew it definitely sounded asian, but the fact that you lived in Poland kinda threw me a bit. Now I'm with the program!!

I always enjoy your blog about kimi and it really shows how much you love that little fuzzy bun. Your appearance is as sweet as your personality. 

As for me starting a blog.... I guess I feel like I don't have that much interesting to say that others might be tempted to read.

As for my flutters, I definitely need to post more pictures because I have a lot of them ( I have more of them than my kids":baghead).


----------



## Nela (Jan 19, 2011)

Hehe Hello Kimi! :biggrin:Adorable as always. I think breeders use cornstarch or something like that on their feet but really, I would just leave them. They aren't that dirty and she's bound to get them a bit dirty anyway. Seems she likes to clean them herself anyway.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

Brandy : 
Okay, I'll leave her feet then. The fact that she's pretty white, so it's so easy to spot her feet a little bit black  LOL. Thank you for the compliment :blushan: you make me brushed again. :blushan: You've been busy lately. Don't forget to take a good care of your health.  

Julie :
 Thank you, Julie. What do you mean by " you're with the program " ??? Does it mean you're in Poland right now ????? If sooooo, yippeeeeeeeeeee I'd love to meet RO friends. You guys are so nice and friendly. I am always so happy to log on and talk with you all. As for the pictures. You're not guilty...we have Kimiko's pics more than our pictures too ! LOL  

Nela : 
I'm too worried,right ?  hehehe. I will leave this to her then. Yes, she loves to do it herself...as you can see... she did it very well with cleaning feet... most likely cleaning nails  Hahaha. My clumsy girl peed yesterday and somehow she got wet coat around her tail. I was trying to clean it with wet sponge... she took it from my hand and started showing me how to clean it properly... she rubbed her butt with my pants !!! Hahahaha. Sometimes I don't feel like I have a bunny in the house... more like... hmmm a chinchilla ('cause she loves to climb), a monkey ('cause she surprised me how high she can go),a horse (she has pretty good speed), a pig (...you know...)


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 19, 2011)

Virc...what i meant by "with the program" i meant now i understand the asian sounding name for kimiko (because youre asian!) and not polish. but if i were to ever make my way to poland i would surely look you up and come visit!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> Virc...what i meant by "with the program" i meant now i understand the asian sounding name for kimiko (because youre asian!) and not polish. but if i were to ever make my way to poland i would surely look you up and come visit!!


Hehehehe, so sorry for my English  it was bad and now it's getting worse. LOL  
I was hoping that you meant you're here !  I'm so thrilled to meet RO friends. People here are so nice to me  I feel warm welcome every time I log on here...what can I say more ? I LOVE IT HERE ! :big wink: When will you post your buns' pics ?  I'm ready to see them ! YAY YAY !


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

[align=center]*C'mon, Papi. C'mon, Momma ! It's Kimi's playtime !! *arty0002:
[/align][align=left]

Okay, time for more photos  I wanted to update the blog last night, but it was a cooking marathon night ! I planned to cook goÅÄbki ( Polish cabbage rolls ) to store for later. I like Polish food, but when it comes down to making it, it takes whole a lot of time  I spent whole day and half night making it  LOL. Maybe it's just me, but this dish is so good and my hubby loves it. I finished cooking at midnight. Kimiko and Hubby were so annoyed of the smell and the heat from the kitchen. Kimiko binkied weirdly, like... how to explain... for me it seemed like she wanted to ask me " why it's so hot in here ? Why ? Why ? ".  I went to bed right the way after I finished the cooking. So last night it was only Hubby who put Kimiko to bed. I was soooo exhausted. but the result... it's worth it  hehe.
I guess with new environment, new place, and so on make us all feel better. even our girl, Kimiko is more cheerful here. She spends whole afternoon in her room, sleeping like a baby. The rest of the time, she stays with us in the living room, sometimes when I cook or one of us goes to any other room, she will follow to supervise us...yeah ! 
One thing Kimi loves to play is Hide and seek...well, at least it's what I call.  I mean, she will go to some places where she thinks we can not find her. Then when we find her, she will binky away or sometimes shakes her head and body and jump up and down from our laps, if we sit down on the floor. That's one of the cutest thing she does here, not in Warsaw. So yeah, I guess she likes it here  
I know I have promised about showing some pics of our new home.  Forgive me to take it so late, but I'd like to wait until the renovation finishes, then I will post pics for sure. it's a little bit messy here...so hehehe yep... I'm shy 
No more talking ! Here are pics  I was trying to catch some pics while we played " Hide and seek " with Kimiko. Finally ! I have some.  Enjoy ! 

[/align][align=center]" Kimi, you wanna play hide and seek. Go go go ! "
" Oh oh oh, I love this game. Here I go, mommy !"
"..."
"... wait, close your eyes."

[/align][align=center]





" Wait ! I'm not ready ! "






" Okay. Where am I ?  "






" Here you are !!! "






Kimiki * blend in,blend in. I'm blending in...I'm blending in *






" hehehe, I found you, Kimi ! "






" What ??? You can see me ? Ahhhh :grumpy: "






" One more time " 
" Ok, where is the bunny ? "






Hehe.  Oh yes, this is an upgrade Space ship. Kimiko's best toy ! 
She loves to sits in it, lays down in it, even renovate it herself.  






" OK, momma. One more time. Close your eyes "






" Don't cheat, mommy.... are you looking ? "






" Hmmm, where to go, where to go ? "






Kimiko * hupp ! ya ! ya ! ya ! It's gotta fit... ya ! hupp ! Gotta be a hole somewhere *






" ahhhh ! Momma ! You cheat ! "






" Sorry, my girl. I Need some cute pics of yours  "




[/align][align=left]Thank you for visiting our blog.  I gotta go, make it up for her  Otherwise, she won't play her Hide and seek style with me again.  hehehe.[/align][align=left]Have a nice day ! 
[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 21, 2011)

SOOOOOO cute!! I LOVE KIMI!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Yield (Jan 21, 2011)

[align=center]Took me long enough to find this =] Hehe. Love your blog! You post so many pictures! =] :hearts:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

The pictures are really great.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 21, 2011)

lol, hilarious viricia, you crack me up! Kimi's face is so adorable, you can almost read what she is thinking, it so funny!

and by the way! i can relate to your cooking all day of the "cabbage rolls", my family is polish and we LOOOOOOVE those things but they are definately work!! so we don't have them very often but when we do....yuuuummmy!! my grandmother was from poland so we have been raised on alot of polish dishes.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 22, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> Virc...what i meant by "with the program" i meant now i understand the asian sounding name for kimiko (because youre asian!) and not polish. but if i were to ever make my way to poland i would surely look you up and come visit!!



I was thinking the same thing. And you are beautiful Vircia. That's a big change from Thailand to Poland! 

How's Kimi doing today? More hide and seek?


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 23, 2011)

Tristana : 
Thank you, Tris.  I still didn't look for bedding you use. I'm scared to change now. Last time I switched it to another brand. She kept digging it out and made a mess. I think she likes this one I use.  I might just have to deal with cleaning.  Diva girl loves it, what else I can do...LOL 

Bailee : 
I'm glad you've found my blog. Welcome to our blog  Thank you for visiting. How's your boy doing ? 

Nancy McClelland : 
Larry.  Long time no see. How are you ? Thank you for visiting our new blog.  Yes, lots of pics now.  We have tons of Kimi's, but barely take some of our own. LOL  When I look at all pics of hers, I can believe she's got this biggg !  Time flies and our girl has grown up ! 

Julie : 
 Wow, It's nice to know there are some Pole people here. I like Polish food, I do. it's kinda give you full stomach but not that tight tight... you know... Polish food contains lots of veggies..and I love it !  Only when I plan to cook it, I need whole day. LOL really.  That's why I like to make lots of goÅÄbki and freeze them for later.  

Helen : 
Thank you, Helen.  Yes, it's the biggest change in my life. Thank you for asking, Kimi is doing good. She's soooo active this morning, starting the day with tearing up cardboard box. Poor box, it doesn't look like box any more. How are you and your buns ?  especially my pretty boy Bali  Hehehe. Regards.:hug:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 23, 2011)

:shock::shock::shock:
I just notice now...
I'm addicted to typing this emoticon >>>


----------



## myheart (Jan 23, 2011)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> :shock::shock::shock:
> I just notice now...
> I'm addicted to typing this emoticon >>>



:yeahthat::roflmao::shock::shock::shock:You just noticed that now??!!! :shock::shock::shock:

It's as funny to see all of the yellow smilies throughout your blog :biggrin:as the forum memeberswho are addicted to saying LOL!:coolness::rollseyes:lookaround

:bunnydance::dutch:bunnybutt:myheart :bunny18:rabbithop:bunny19

btw... just keep being you!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Bunny parents wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock::shock::shock:
> ...


Hahahaha. Really... I just noticed yesterday how many Smilies I typed per one post.  I just type type type and then  and type type type and again  Hahahaha. By the time, I saw a bunch of smiley, it was too late to edit it.  
I can promise you that this habit won't go away  I'm addicted ( see ? here is it again, LOL  ) hahahaha you're right. Some people here are addicted to LOL  I guess my fingers go for this  more. Hehehe. 
I told my husband yesterday, he laughed and said, " Hey, think in a good side, people will know right the way who posted that message. "  He's right. It's my signature on RO  hehehe.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

[align=center]*Sneeze ! Sneeze ! Sneeze !*
[/align]* 
*[align=left]
hwell: Yep... it all started last night. We went out in the afternoon for our friend's Birthday party. When we got back it was around 20.00 PM. We let Kimiko out from her cage. I gave her greens and that was first time She started to sneeze. I thought it was dust or something 'cause she did sneeze sometimes when she ate hay. I was hoping it would be gone by today morning. but no...  She still sneezes from time to time. I don't want her to get sick. We think it might cause by changing weather again. Once she caught a cold in the early Winter.... last week temp. got warmer, but on weekend it started snowing again  So yes, it's minus now. :sigh: We will wait and see for couple days, since she doesn't have any other symptoms. Besides, my husband will be super busy till Wednesday. Let's hope it's just dust ( but I regularly clean her room, cage and home ). 
ray: Oh my Kimi....pls don't be sick.
ray:
[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 24, 2011)

:hugsquish: for you and Kimi..ray:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

:inlove: Thank you, Tris  I will let her know that one of her auntie sending love for her  
Oh by the way, thank you for adding me on Facebook


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm hoping all is okay with Kimi. Sending you both loving hugs...


----------



## Yield (Jan 24, 2011)

[align=center]I just read your post, Vircia, and I hope Kimi is alright =] 

Sabriel used to sneeze a lot.. I'm thinking he has un-contagious Pasteurella... the vet gave us Baytril a while back in the form of a BEEF tablet. Nonetheless, we never gave it to them, they wouldn't eat it- they seemed fine. 

I haven't seen/heard Sabriel sneeze since we've been giving him Baytril from the vet in case he was bitten by Soleil though. So I'm thinking that's helping.

I think she'll be okay =] Sending loving vibes and bunny hugs and kisses from me and all the buns!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 25, 2011)

Nela : 
Thank you, Nela. I'm so worried about her, but it might be too quick to say...but this morning she sneezed less then last night. So we will see for couple day. besides, the sneezing I don't see any other symptoms, I don't see any discharges either. 

Bailee : 
Last year between Autumn and Winter Kimi sneezed too with a little white discharge from her nose. We took her to the vet and the vet said she catched a cold. He gave her a shot of vitamins and the sneezing has gone few days after the vet visiting. This time she only sneezes and it looks like something got into her nose more than being sick. I don't know, I might be wrong. So we will observe her for a little more. Then I will definitely take her to the vet if it won't pass by itself. I've been thinking what has caused this, and all I can think of is two ;
1. dust from this annoying bedding ( I'm planning on changing type of bedding, but so far I don't know which one I should try. Last time I changed type, it went worse :-/ ) Lately, Kimi loves to dig out her bedding, you know ..kid loves to play with dirt  LOL So the dust might got into her nose... I have no clues. 
2. the quick change of temperature. Yes, it's getting colder and colder again here after one "quite warm" week. So if so, maybe she catches a cold again just like that time.
I have no clues. For now I will keep an eye on her. She starts to be annoyed at me staring at her face, sometimes so close that she gave me a look. " mommm, are you ok ? :? ".
I have to go out this evening for couple hours. I hope it's all right to leave her at home  I know, I'm worried too much. Thank you to everyone again for your concern. That means a lot to me.  I'm not facing the period of " worrying about our fur kid" alone.  I will keep you guys post. 
Hugs for all my friends :hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you almost at the bottom of the pellet bag? There's always some powdered pellets at the bottom so that can be another dusty thing. I hear you about the litter. I've tried sooooo many different litters. The worse for me was the compacted wood pellets as it turns to sawdust and I am highly allergic. I now have wood chips. :biggrin2I have used the compacted newspaper pellet litter - cheaper in the cat section by the way) but it was just too expensive. I hope that's all it is and that she won't require a vet visit. Going to the doc's is no fun. Right Kimi? Noserubs for your girl and hugs for you :biggrin:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhh Nela. Maybe you're right. So now..there are 2 possibilities where dust came from ( If it's really because of dust ), bedding and pellets.
We are actually at the bottom of the pellets bag like you said. I thought I did avoid most of dust, but I guess I can't get rid of all of that. We will see. Thanks for the suggestion. Sneezing is less than this morning. Now she's sleeping in her Space ship and I heard she sneezed only couple times and each time with long gap. 
I used to have allergy to dust as well, but it got better when I was studying in High school. Now I'm okay with it, just don't get into my nose and face, LOL  
The most annoying thing is that I need to vacuum the floor more often than before, due to our carpet is so easily to spot dust. I'll go to a shop in the week, hopefully we will find a type of bedding which is best for us !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics of Kimi!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 25, 2011)

ill be back .i gotta make dinner but i just wanted to say...KIMI is STINKIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
love that bunny...and her ears are FABULOUS!...

who built the phenomenal space ship!?...good job...hehe


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave :
Thank you, Dave. Kimiko got bigger this year. We still didn't weigh her yet, but the last time we did that she weighed around 2.5 kg.  maybe she will be bigger than your lovely Daisy Mae. LOL just kidding. How's Daisy Mae anyway ? 

Lisa : 
Yippee !!! Yippee do pi doooooo !!!!! :hugsquish: I missed you, Lis !!!  I'm glad you're here.  hehehe thank you. I'll tell Kimiko.  Yes, she's super cute girl. Just yesterday morning, she was trying to get into a small hole behind sofa. So I blocked her way with my hands. She grunted at me and poked me with her front legs. Then she jumped up on my lap and started licking me, like she knew she did wrong.  hahaha. I can't be mad at her, never longer than couple seconds.  I totally have fallen for bunnies !


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 26, 2011)

me too! i never knew a bunny until like 2-3 yrs ago and now i wouldn't be without one (or more!!)


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 27, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> me too! i never knew a bunny until like 2-3 yrs ago and now i wouldn't be without one (or more!!)


:yeahthat: Yes ! Yes ! Yes ! And yes ! Thousands times agree with you, Julie. Kimiko is my very first fur baby  and now my husband and I can't imagine life without her ! She brings us so much joy. We used to think of having dog here, but ever since we've got Kimi, we both agree that bunnies are matched with our life style.  Since we won't have time taking dogs out for a walk every day.  and yes, having little lovely bun hopping around apartment is sooooo delightful ! 
Julie, where are those pics you mentioned about before.  I'm waiting to see willow. He/she had operation around the same time as Kimiko,right ? I remembered you wrote on a thread about it.


----------



## SarahLovesMusic1996 (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE THIS BLOG!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 28, 2011)

Vircia, how is our Kimi today? still sneezing or is she better now, I hope!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 29, 2011)

what doin woman? hows Kimipoo!?..my Flashies sneezed a couple times last week..i hate when they do that....AND Bambam has started snoring ..pretty loud ...kinda weird i might hafta get her checked out soon..its only when shes sleeping but its very strange sounding...

a hug for you...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2011)

Miss Daisy is doing fine. She chased away the dog and cat this morning during her daily explore.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tristaw. (Jan 31, 2011)

Vircia, I miss you! where are you???????????????????? :hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Feb 1, 2011)

I been wondering the same... *Looks around* :dunno


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys, thank you so much and I'm so sorry for not logging in at all. I've been sick... my throat feels like there's a razor in there, I have no voice. well, technically I have voice, but it sounds weird !!! I called Kimiko and she ran away from me... :expressionless that explained a lot.
My hubby is sick too, but good that he recovers quickly. Kimiko is doing good. She doesn't sneeze at all, I barely hear it now. I guess it was just dust from something. Maybe hay, maybe pellets or bedding. I try to keep the place double clean. 
I'm slowly getting better, still have fever though. Thank you so much for all your concern. You guys are the best ! :big kiss: Take care, guys.


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you feel 100% better soon! take good care of yourself and I'm glad about Kimi! :hugsquish:


----------



## myheart (Feb 2, 2011)

:sickbunny:Awe... I hope you and your hunny-bunny feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gargle with warm salt water it will make your throat feel better!! Hope you guys are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 3, 2011)

To Tris, Janet, Julie and Dave : 
Thank you so much. Today I have no temperature... :? wait, I mean...I do have temperature but normal lever....ahhh you know...I'm still alive !!!  
Just coughing is so annoying and Kimiko is totally frighten when we cough. She runs as fast as possible to hide somewhere. Poor girl. 

Oh Dave, Cute avatar  Who is that ? Cute !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2011)

That is my heart bun Lilly, a flemish giant doe, she passed away last year very suddenly.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 4, 2011)

oh Dave shes beautiful!!.im so sorry for ur loss..i lost my heart bunny during her spay surgery so i know the great emptiness that u get from losing a chunk of ur heart....

Hi Virc !! hows my girl?? miss ya i need to catch up with ya soon..


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Dave. She was a gorgeous bun. 

Lisa :
Oh, I've missed you. I've been frustrated with Kimiko's behaviour and guess what ? You're the one my family has been thinking of. Since Kimi has started courting my hubby whole day whole night. She won't rest, she won't eat much, only when she's super hungry. It's all like the old time before she had her operation.  I don't know what to do... actually nothing I can do,right ? :-/ I just hope it will pass soon. She got spayed on 27th Oct 2010, so it's couple months already.  How long will it take for her hormone to cool down ? I wouldn't be so worried like I am now, if only she ate and rested normally. She seems really exhausted. Poor girl.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 6, 2011)

Virc my Hercules courts me sometimes and hes been neuterd for a looong time.....he mainly does it when im wearing soft sweat pants..he loves to make my pant leg move back and forth and hell circle my legs over and over...just plain ol weird..if i lay on my back on the floor and cross my ankles hell jump over my legs and around my feet and over my legs again..around and around....crazy little dude...kinda freaks me out sometimes..hehe..not sure what to tell ya Virc..it boggles me too....is it only when hes wearing certain pants or clothing??.what does she do when he stands still.??.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 10, 2011)

Lisa : 

I don't think for Kimiko isn't about which type of clothes he has on. She just has started this courting and marking 2 weeks ago and now it's a bit less than before. It's scared me you know ? 'cause I don't know if this normal. She's spayed and it's quite some time already. :-/ I hope it's not a wrong op. LOL  
When he stands still, she courts him, walks around his legs. She does these behaviours with me too, but with Norbert more often than to me. Right now I'm home alone with her and she does that to me :-/ 
We cleaned her scent glands and butt the other day and I saw her "thing" a bit pinky and looks like she's on mating time...you know... Is this normal, girl ?  I'm freaking out. 
Oh and because of her obsessing, she eats less hay, but still eats. So her poops get smaller and a bit softer than usual. I have found no signs for sickness yet but I will keep an eye on her. So since her poops are like that, we had to help her cleaning her butt ! Boy ! That's nasty  and to make it worse ! She's shredding now. So the reason why her poops sometimes stuck on her butt is that she passes her drops which contain with her fur and sometimes they all come out like a train...you know... " poop train " 
 Is this okay ? I'm trying to urge her to eat more. Today until Sunday I will be home alone with her ( Norbert went for work ) So I hope she will eat more and be less hormonal when Norbi is not around. 
:lookaround what should I do ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 10, 2011)

Virc i wanted to send u some sunshine ...to brighten ur day.






i know nothing about her acting like shes hormonal..my Herc does it to me sometimes too..it boggles my mind..Hehe...but the soft poops are her diet...uve been sneaking some treats in there havent ya my friend>?,
the fur in her poops are pretty norm all my buns pass it when they are shedding..it means its coming out ...its gotta go somewhere ya know...but it will help her alot if u brush her more......the only thing that concerns me is the poop stuck on her butt....thats something that shouldnt happen .unless shes too fat to clean herself..or shes been fed too many treats and has poopy butt from it....just pay attention to what ur feeding her ..its easy to over do the treats sometimes...or the pellets...how much pellets do u have her on now?....sounds like shes not eating her hay cuz shes eating too many other things....and whatever those foods are is whats making her have soft poops...gotta go to bed my friend its stinkin late over here>>hugs and more hugs


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

I think the love dance is a habit and may not necessarily be only hormonally driven but I am not 100% sure about that. Like I mentionned, her eating less might be linked to shedding and it seems that she's ingesting some hair which is normal. Some people give some pineapple juice I think but usually it isn't necessary. You'd want to push the hay more though. How much pellet is she getting? Mine get soft poops if they get too much pellets. Or like Lisa said, if she's getting treats etc it may be a cause. On the other hand, she may just be a bit sensitive to a particular item like lettuce or something. If you suspect that, you'll have to feed her one thing at a time and observe what might cause the softness. Don't worry too much though, you do a great job with her. *Hugs*


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear Lisa and Nela : 
Thanks a lot for your replies. Her poops didn't stuck like a soft poop, you know... it stuck in her anal !!! It bothered me 'cause it was connected with another poop inside there with a thin line of her fur... this is first time I see something like this with Kim. And no no no ! I didn't give her treats any more. All she gets is a home-made cookie I baked for her and she get only a tiny piece of it per day....and oh :expressionless Norbi gives her yoghurt drop when he takes her to bed in the night, but I'm pretty sure he gives only 1-2 pieces... since the last time she got gooey poo when we lived in Warsaw, it frightened me and since then I'm more careful about her diet. 
She gets 1/4 cup of pellets everyday and she normally didn't finish that amount everyday. It is just now she eats so less hay since she's been obsessing with courting us around. It's just weird you know... if it's not her being hormonal then it's what ?? It happened so sudden, that it is hard to call that she's bonded stronger to us or anything. She normally is an independent girl and has her own private time and she will come to us from time to time, not whole day whole night laying down, courting around us..just like she does now. She barely goes anywhere unless we go somewhere and she will honk and follow my husband or me. Like I told you... her pussy ( I don't know if this is an appropriate word  sorry for that ) seems to be more pinky and looks like when she didn't have her spay yet.
I will keep an eye on her and let you guys know more info , but since yesterday morning her poops seem to be in better shape and not gooey or anything... nearly normal size but a bit smaller. I urge her to eat more hay by giving her fresh one every time she wants to eat. I put smaller amount of it for her, and top it up more often..you know...hopefully it will make her want to eat hay more. 
Thank you so much again... oh as I'm writing now, Kimiko is sleeping in her cage which is normal routine of hers. She always sleeps most of the afternoon time in her cage and will come to me around 15 PM or 16 PM.

Lisa, thank you for the Sunshine  that means a lot to me.. Ahhhh you have warmed my day  Thanks, girl. 

And Nela, thanks for your concern. hehehe, I know sometimes I can be sooooo concerned about a small thing, but what can I do. If I care, I really do everything I can to make sure my beloved one gets all she/he deserved to has. I'm trying to be less concerned now... you know...my mom told me last night " Stop thinking too much, young lady. Or you will look older than me !!! " LOL I Love her !


----------



## myheart (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Vircia, I know I always seem to chime in at these times when Kimi isn't feeling her best, but the hard poo's are a concern. I think I would stop the yogurt treats for a while because the bacteria in yogurt really aren't the good kind for a bunny's tummy. If you have access to bene-bac, start doing that to get the pro-biotic growing the good flora in her gut. You might find the bene-bac at your vet, or at some pet-supply places.

If you are unable to get the bene-bac, you could try some acidophollis (sp?) without the lactic (milk)bacteria stuff in it. Sprinkle a little on her foods. That might help balance her tummy again.

Again, I would do pumpkin, although she wouldn't eat it last time. What she really needs is the long fibers in the pumpkin to help move the hair through. Squash also has long fibers like pumpkin. If she doesn't want either, you'll have to stick with pushing more hay. 

I hope this helps...

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 11, 2011)

Janet : 
 thank you for your suggestion, Janet. I decided to stop giving her yoghurt drops for a while too. It's hard to put her in the cage for bed time. Yes, she always be my cuty stubborn girl  And it's my husband's duty  He likes to do the bed time thing  He uses the drops for urging her. Can she get another home made cookie for bed time ? These cookies I made them myself. The ingredients are chopped hay, grounded pellets ( timothy one ), apple purÃ©e and a daze of honey. I normally give her one piece. It's a small piece though..about hmmm coin size. Without any helpers, it is soooo hard to get Kimi to bed, she will lick and lick and lick and lick until you say " All righttttt, you can sleep with us ". This is bad  I'd end up with Super nanny one day, if this continues.  LOL 
I've missed you, janet. Long time didn't see you for a while. How are you and your buns ?


----------



## myheart (Feb 11, 2011)

Your homemade cookies sound good. If I were the baking-type of person, I would ask for your recipe. You could post it anyhow, maybe I would get the urge to make something special for my fur-kids. I could probably feed them to my piggies also.

Don't worry about not seeing me Vircia. I always pop in to see the posts made on your thread. I don't always say something, but I keep tabs on what's going on with you, hubby,and Kimi. 

We are all doing okay. I really need to take more pics of the kids. I noticed I haven't really taken any pics since Patrick and Luna passed away. I miss them terribly, but am starting to heal. Someday I'll start a new blog for the girls...


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 11, 2011)

I found an article about hay. It suggests the way to use old hay which bunny doesn't want to eat any more. It gives which ingredients we can make cookies and I bake cookies based on season. I mean now the easiest and cheapest fruit now is apple, so I baked the apple cookies for her. I also saw some recipes on RO, those look nice to try too  

New blog of yours ??? Hehehe, I'll be looking forward to see it.
Take care. Thank you for your help


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 12, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


>


HAHAHAHAHA !!! What a cute kitty cat  Thanks for bringing me a smile, Lisa. You are the best ! 
Hugs for you.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=center]*Poland's next top bunny model* :brown-bunny
[/align] 
[align=center]Am I look fierce enough ?
[/align] [align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Sexy face 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]1 2 3 Cheeseeeeeeeee ! 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=center]This is euhhhh.... my hot body  LOL




[/align][align=center]More likely Posing on a grill  Hehehe
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]I know that this pic is so yellow, but I just can't take my eyes off this pic 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Kimiki : "Papi, I know your arm is hurt, but Diva could use some pets".
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]:bunnydance:Thank you for watching.
[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 13, 2011)

oh Vircia, Kimi is so beautiful!! I love looking at her pictures!


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 13, 2011)

She's as cute as a bug and you're right I do think she thinks she's a diva lol


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=center]Kimi is sooo cute <3 I love all of those pictures!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

Tris : 

Thank you, Tris.  It's good to hear from you. How are you ? Still busy ? Did you hear from Lisa or Brandy ? I wonder where the girls are  

Julie : 

Thank you. Hahaha, yes she's a Diva of this house.  Diva with two slaves  

Bailee : 

Thank you.  It was a day when I planned to take some more pics of hers. She got annoyed at me at the end of the day. LOL


----------



## Nela (Feb 14, 2011)

Great pictures of Kimi :biggrin2:The yellow is my favorite one. I think you should turn that one into a black and white one and frame it. And you say you can't take pictures...


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

Nela :

I have no techniques, really I don't. I just click click and click and choose from those I took. I chose what I like and sometimes Norbi told me " hey, this pic you cut off her feet. " LOL  By the way, the yellow one is my favourite too. Thanks for the idea, will do


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Vircia, Vircia, Vircia,

Ah you sweet woman you... How are you doing today? You know, I saw your post in the other section andI haven't stopped thinking of you guys... You know, I was thinking that maybe her eating less has to do with her getting older? You know how when teenagers grow they eat, eat, eat, and eat because they require it. Maybe now, since she is almost a year old, she is eating less because she's pretty much full grown? If she's acting alright and you are 100% sure that her teeth are okay, I would pretty much think that it's a normal phase. Do you have a balance? Do you weigh her? If she's not losing weight, that would be a good indication that maybe she's just not needing as much food as before? If she were my rabbit, that's what I would be doing. Weighing her to see if it's affecting her weight or not. At least, that would perhaps give you more answers about it being a bad thing or not. If she starts dropping weight, she really should see a vet. 

By the way, with teeth, it really is quite hard to tell. The molars in the back are tough to see so even if she'd chew her sticks and all, she could be nibbling mainly with her front teeth. However, I'm pretty sure they would have checked her teeth when she was spayed and all (since she was asleep it's easier to see) so that surely would have come up if they had noticed anything so I wouldn't worry too much about that. 

Other reasons for her eating certain things less could be behavioral such as just getting picky. If she's started getting treats that she prefers, or enjoying the attention she might actually do it on purpose. Rabbits are quite smart and know how to get to us.I highly doubt she'd starve herself so if she really would be hungry, she would eat unless it's physical. Maybe something has changed in the food itself as well... That could be another reason. Different cut of hay, making it less appetizing... Slightly altered pellet recipe... Minor things that can make a big difference to them. Again, if she's not losing weight, I think it's pretty safe to assume it's nothing too serious at the time.

As for the love dance, again, maybe they just do it when they are really happy. I'm not 100% sure if they need to be so hormonal to do it so maybe that behaviour isn't directly related to her appetite. With her showing that kind of happydisplay, I personally doubt it's stress that's making her eat less.

Have you decided what to get her for her birthday finally? Did you like the carrot tree idea? The tunnel is pretty fun too, but yeah, watch the price if price is something you want to check on. 

Thinking of you and looking forward to lots more... :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 17, 2011)

Nela :
Thank you so much. We're doing okay. Since last night Kimi has been eating more. Maybe you're right. It might cause by many factors, such as her full grown of age, her hormone. I'm just hoping that it's nothing to do with sickness. Yes, the vet in Warsaw checked her teeth during operation. He told us everything was fine and her teeth looked great. It also can be the hay, you know ? Since we can't not find this brand of hay Kimi likes in Kielce, so we have to order it from another city. We ordered it a lot and has stored them ourselves. Maybe this bag of hay is less yummy. :-/ hmmm I would try it you know ? If I knew how good hay supposed to taste. LOL  
She's acting better. She still follows us a lot, but goes to eat more often than the other days. Phewww. 
We did weight her and surprisingly, she's gained a bit more weight, LOL. She weighted 2.7 kg. But last night we weighted her again and she now weights 2.9  Maybe my girl just wants to be on diet ???
Yes, we ordered one thing for her present. I posted the link on your blog  Hehehe,thanks for the ideas. I really like the carrot tree, but we couldn't find it anywhere, not even the online shop :-/ Hmmm 
We will keep an eye on Kimiko. Yesterday we found a vet who specialized for small animals and rabbits. He works in a clinic. It will take about 20 mins for us to get there, but he gave us his emergency number, in case we need to take Kimi to visit him during night time. I hope he's a good vet. 
You know...the love dance won't bother us at all, if she eats normally. She just keeps courting and courting and courting around us, refuses to go eat, only when she is really hungry. I was thinking...mayby it might caused by leaving her alone in the house ??? But hey, we didn't go anywhere much, only Norbert that week. I was with her at all time. Missing Papi ??? Ahhhh I don't know. All I know is that I want her to be healthy. She can dancing as much as she wants. She can hate me or anything. If she's happy and healthy, I'm happy  
Thank you again, Nela. 
Kisses ! :kiss:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 19, 2011)

[align=center]*Or the Diva is no longer a Diva ???*:bunnyheart
[/align] 
[align=left] I know... it is hard to believe for me at the beginning too. Like I always address how Kimiko is. She was always a little " Diva ", being independent, having her own bunny time and allowing us to interact with her "only" when she wants to. Well, things have changed lately...yeah :confused2:
I posted a topic about Kimiko had been so hormonal lately and wouldn't eat much. Well, it's better now. She eats more and doesn't look so nervous all the time. However, she didn't totally get back to her "old" self, just different, and you know what ? In a good way...at least for me ! hehehe  
She loves to follow me and my husband all around the house. Wherever we go, it seems like she wants to participate in everything we do which I love it ! Yeah ! 'cause I'm sooooooo addicted to Kimi  and now it feels so great when she really loves to be around us more and more every day. 
I also notice something new about her personality, she's starting to be more a " lap" bunny. I mean... we can handle her more often and each time more longer. Plus, she will sit on our laps for a longggg moment.  hehehehe, that's sooooo cute. 
I'm so glad and really proud of myself... hehehhe... that I was patient enough to give her time for learning to trust me and now I can feel that she trusts me more and more.  Of course, she still doesn't like when we clean her scent glands and when we trim her nails, but apart of that, she loves to be snuggled now. 
Today is a girl's day again. Norbert went to KrakÃ³w whole day. I stay home with Kim. Whole afternoon while I was watching ANTM ( Yep, I love this show ), Kimiko slept on the sofa with me, in my arms.:biggrin2: I am soo happy  
Tomorrow is my birthday  But today I already got the best present from my baby girl, her love :hearts what else can be better than this ???  hehehe. Although, I really miss my family and home so much and especially tomorrow. I wish I could spend time tomorrow with someone who is very important to me on my birthday. Without mom, I wouldn't be me today  Mommy, I miss you and I love you.:inlove:
[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday, Vircia!! I hope it's beautiful!
:birthday


----------



## Yield (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]Happy Birthday!!!!

:birthday:balloons::bestwishes:arty::airborne::happyrabbit::bunny18:woohoo:inlove::hug1:dude:


----------



## Nela (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]arty:[/align]
[align=center]:birthdayVIRCIA![/align]
[align=center]I hope you are not too homesick. Wishing you all the best for this year! Have a splendid day :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]:bouquet:[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 20, 2011)

Awwwwwww you guys  You're gonna make me cry. :big kiss:
Thank you so much, Tris, Bailee and Nela  You guys are part of me and I'm so thankful we've known each other. Thank you for all the wishes.  May the wishes return to you guys.
I don't know what else to say...except...

I LOVE YOU :heartbeat:


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!!! :bestwishes::airborne:


----------



## Yield (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]You're welcome :biggrin: 
:hearts
I am glad we know each other too =D
and I love you too


----------



## myheart (Feb 21, 2011)

Awe... Am I too late to wish you a *Happy Birthday*? I don't usually pop onto the forum much on the weekend, so I missed your big day.

Hope you had a great day!! Did you get to do anything special?

:balloons::bestwishes::balloons:


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 22, 2011)

I love you too, Vircia! I haven't been around much so I have lots of catching up to do!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

i know its late >>but Happiest happiest Birthday Virc!!.luvs youuuuu


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

So... What did you do for your birthday? Did you get anything? Were you able to chat with some family members? 

Love you lots!


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Thanks for being a friend![/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 24, 2011)

:big kiss:Thank you so much, my friends. You guys are my family  May the happiness return to you all and your families. 

Sorry for being gone for a while, since my Birthday  I've been a bit busy.
The Birthday was great. My husband rocked the day with his surprises. As you all know, I think I mentioned about it before, I suck with surprises. Every time I wanted to make a surprise, it would end up with something, like someone asked me and I'm super terrible in lying, LOL  I'm working on it. Hope this year I will be able to make a surprise for Hubby. I'm sooo glad that now I'm no longer 25 years old. It was kinda a belief in my country that 25th year is a " bad luck " year.  I'm looking forward to this year. 

Well, on that day I missed my mom the most. She's the most important person to me on that day  It was kinda spooky. I went to bed on 19th, 1 day before my birthday, around 23.00 PM, then I woke up at 3.00 AM, didn't why. Then I looked at my cell, it was right at the moment a sms came... it was from my mommy  She sent me sms wishing me happy birthday at the time when I was born.  hehehe. 

Again, I'd like to thank you to you all for the birthday wishes and everything. You guys are parts of our family and we're thankful for that.  Love you all ! 

I've been planing on posting some new pics of Kimi, but really no time.  I will post them asap. 

Take care :heartbeat:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 26, 2011)

[align=center]*We are family !* :big wink:
[/align] 
[align=left]Someone has stolen Summer from us :confused2: It's so cold here. I barely go out, only when I have to. We wished to take Kimiko out for a walk, but so far we are still working on her harness. She doesn't like it and won't allow us to put it on her for so long... 3 seconds maximum..yeah...I know... what a long time. It would be an interesting walk, if we took her out now. LOL, I wonder...what we can do with those 3 seconds.  

I've been lacking of ideas for cooking :expressionless It's like I don't know what to cook...what to eat.  If anyone has any recipes and willing to share, I'd be glad to try yours. Hmmm... maybe I should start with sharing mine to you guys.  Do you like Thai food or Polish ?  Now I know what I will post next time. Hehehe. 

We're doing okay here. Kimiko is fine. We can see a huge different behaviour to when she was little.  Yes, Diva since a kid  Hahaha, but she's more clam, more relaxed.  She is still a naughty girl and oh boy how well she remembers things. If you move something in the house for just an inch, she knows. Trust me, she knows. Just today when I asked Norbert to change her water in the living room. It's a self-refilling water bowl, but I change it everyday. What ? Diva needs fresh water.  So I filled up her water, passed the bowl/bottle to Norbert and he was the one who put it back to it own place. Then I went to cook. By the time I came back to the living room, I saw Kimi sitting right next to her water bowl, pushing it with her little front paw. I was curious, so I walked to her. I was confused at the beginning. I thought she played with something or digging on the carpet. Then I thought...hmmm maybe she was trying to tell us that something was not right ??? I tried by moving the water bowl a little bit away from her litter box. Ta da !!! She shaked her head and drank it...:shock: It did surprised us a lot. How well she's learned to communicate with us.  I wish we can talk...hahaha call me crazy. I want to know what is in that little head.  

Okay, time for pictures. We took some and I have something to admit... I still didn't take some photos of our new apartment.  I know..I know..I'm bad, but I do have one excuse. Our place is still messy  So, as soon as the fixing process finishes, I will definitely take some photos. Now, I hope you guys enjoy new pics of my lovely girl. I'm soooo excited ! This April she will turn 1 year old !!! Can you believe it ? It feels like walking your daughter along the aisle.  Okay, too much...but ahhhh you know ! Kimiko means the world to us :bunnyheart

[/align][align=center]She was in her Space ship  So cute how she peaked out, "Boo ! momma".





Okay...don't ask me how she got up there. I found her like this when I came back from changing her water. It's her new favourite chilling spot. 





How did you get up there, Kim ? :?





Her napping time in the morning... how cute ! Wait...is that ??? Are you laying down on your plate ? LOL :biggrin:





Voila ! Bunny is served. :eats:





Kimiko with her hot body and her edgy pose. 





My top model 






[/align][align=left]Oh, I didn't tell you what I got on Valentine's day,right?  Well, we didn't go out 'cause I wanted to spend a loving day with our whole family  Yes with our Kimi. So we had dinner together and we took our first family pic altogether. But before we got the perfect one, this is the very first one we took. Hmmm, now we all know how Kimiko felt about taking family photo...
[/align][align=center]





and this is our perfect family pic  Awww, I'm a lucky woman. They are my life. 






[/align][align=left]Thank you for visiting our blog. Have a nice day. 
:thanks:
[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 26, 2011)

awww super cute family picture!! Kimi looks like she's saying "oh man! do i gotta do this?" lol and if she is anything like my Willow, she probably jumped onto the window ledge. My Willow is quite a jumper for being so ehhem cough cough...big boned lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 2, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> awww super cute family picture!! Kimi looks like she's saying "oh man! do i gotta do this?" lol and if she is anything like my Willow, she probably jumped onto the window ledge. My Willow is quite a jumper for being so ehhem cough cough...big boned lol


Thank you, Julie. Hahahaha, I agree with you. I think that was exactly thing Kimiko wanted to say at that day.  Willow is uhhhhh..big boned ??  hehehe. I've found my girl is pretty good jumper too. So far she had never hurt herself...yet, and I wish that will never happen. She's kinda surprise me too 'cause she's...hmmm.... cough cough fluffy  She weighs almost 3 kg. now. She's got big !!! Oops ! I mean, fluffy ! Lots of lots of hair. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]*Come fly away* 
[/align] 

[align=left] It has been confirmed that there is nothing waking my husband up as quick as Kimiko. Around 07.50 this morning, we heard a voice on our bedroom door. It sounded like someone scratching on the door, at first it was creepy...and then....KIMIKO !!!! :shock:
She managed to let herself out of the cage, since.... I don't know since when. Last night we put her in around 01.00 AM and we went to watch TV in the bedroom. I didn't hear a thing, so I guess she got out in the early morning. I was sooooo shocked and scared. Her cage is quite high ( 3 floors inside, I posted its pic one on the old blog ). we went to investigate  how she got out of it. My husband saw a small amount of bunny fur at the top of the cage. We think she got out from the top....from the roof ! and jumped all the way down to the ground. The idea scared me, I kept checking her legs, her belly, but everything seems fine. Phewwww ! We need to come up with a stronger roof. we've planned to lock it more tighter. So we will see :confused2: I wonder...how high can a bunnies jump ? Like...5 times of their height ? :expressionless
This week is pretty sunny here. I'm hoping Winter is over. Well, I gotta go.  Oh, while I'm typing this. Norbert suggests that I should change the title of this post to " Prison break " LOL  Michael is in the house ! LOL.

Have a nice day :big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Mar 3, 2011)

Such nice photos of Kimi, and your family. You and your fella make a cute couple. 

I dunno.... some of those photos of Kimi make her look a bit cheeky...  Are you sure she isn't secretlyposting them on some singles-bunny site?! :shock: What if some strange boy-bun shows up in your apartment some day? 

It's amazing how much bigger Kimi looks. I keep thinking of her as a baby from her first photos posted on RO. Now when you post pics, I always think that isn't Kimi because the bunny is too big. I think the babies should stay small and fuzzy... 

btw... Love the photo of Kimi sleeping on her salad plate!! What a hoot!! Just too funny!! I like the view she hasfrom her new chillin' spot. What better way to keep an eye on her territory?!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 3, 2011)

oh Virc these family pics are AWESOME!! they put a huge smile on my face!!..U GUYS are the perfect thrio..stinkin cute all of ya!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 5, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Such nice photos of Kimi, and your family. You and your fella make a cute couple.
> 
> I dunno.... some of those photos of Kimi make her look a bit cheeky...  Are you sure she isn't secretlyposting them on some singles-bunny site?! :shock: What if some strange boy-bun shows up in your apartment some day?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Janet.  wow ! I'm so.... I don't know what to say  You remember her first pic  Yes, she was so tiny and now she's a big girl. I'm so excited... she's 11 months old now and will turn 1 year old on April !!! Ahhhhhh  

Kimiko and I want to thank you for visiting our blogs, since the previous one. Also I'd like to thank for your opinions, your helps and your supports. 

Bunny boys ???? :shock: Oh no ! Okay, tey can come... only they must know that Kimi's parents are fierce !!!  hehehe

I love that pic too. It's good to know that she likes her X'mas present.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 5, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> oh Virc these family pics are AWESOME!! they put a huge smile on my face!!..U GUYS are the perfect thrio..stinkin cute all of ya!


Thank you so much, Lis  I'm glad our pic made you smile  

We miss you. Take care, :big kiss:


----------



## Nela (Mar 6, 2011)

Vircia,

The pictures are awesome. You guys are so adorable. I love Kimi's pictures. She looks so happy. I can't blame her  Hope you had a nice weekend


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]Hey Vircia, we haven't talked in a long time =) How are you and the family doing? =)


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 6, 2011)

Kimiko is one gorgeous and spoiled bunny!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 7, 2011)

Nela : 
Thank you.  I had a nice weekend...well lazy weekend  We didn't go anywhere. It snowed on Saturday night and on Sunday.  I have enough of it. How was your weekend ? 

Bailee : 
Hey  We're okay, just didn't have much time to log on. Thanks for asking. How are you and your bunny crews ?  I've been busy lately. Next time I will update my blog, I hope I will have a " good " news to post on here. Can't really say right now, I'm waiting until I'm sure of it then I can celebrate. Wish me luck , hehe  Take care. 

Happi Bun : 
Thank you for visiting our blog. Hehe  Yes, she is a real spoiled bunny... can't spoil her enough. Bunnies are too cute and it's too hard to not spoil them,right ?  Hehe. Oh you have a blog too. I'm going to take a look now


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 9, 2011)

I love your pics Vircia, beautiful!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

[align=center]I made Kimi 3D 8D






You'll need the red/blue 3D glasses.. XD


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 10, 2011)

pretty cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 11, 2011)

Tris : 
Thank you 

Bailee : 
 wow ! This is awesome ! Thanks a lot, Bailee. hehehe. 

Julie :
I feel like Kimi is sitting there, this looks so real !


----------



## Nela (Mar 11, 2011)

What are your plans for today, Vircia?


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 11, 2011)

I gotta go out in the afternoon. Actually, I've planned to finish the decoration in Kimiko's room, but I don't know if I will have time for that. I guess I will be able to do that at the weekend. Have you ever felt like this ? when you have to do something, it all always comes at the same time, but when you're free, you totally have nothing to do ! LOL  that's me. 
what about you ? Any plans ? 
:kiss:


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

[align=center]You're welcome Vircia =)!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]*Keep walking...:running bunny*
[/align] 
[align=left]  It's a beautiful day. I woke up with a sunlight warming our room.  Spring is coming. It's on its way. Yippee ! :bunny17: I've missed sunny days... 
Well, it's all a good start for everything. I've been waiting for this for so long and finally, my patience has been paid. I've got a job ! Hip hip hooray !! :toast: I'll be teaching at a language school. I still don't know when I will start teaching 'cause all classes have been occupied and I don't want to take any teachers' hours either. So I guess I will start the full-time teaching later. Right now I often go to this school for observing their classes. I really like the school and enjoy being there. All crews there are so friendly and kind. I can't wait to work with them. Most of all, I'm proud of myself for stepping out of my fear and finally got over all the dramas I've been through. I guess, it just takes some time for me to rebuild my old-self and move forward. It's really hard though, for me, to be so confidence on finding a job. I've been through many kinds of reaction from people I had interviews with. It was really hard to show yourself to them, when they already pictured who we are. Yes, it's kinda sad, but I won't blame them. It's just another life test. I'm glad that I could conquer my fear and be myself again. 

There are many people that I'd like to thank for. First of all, my dearest friend. Lisa, you know who you are, I'm really thankful for everything you did for me, for your support, for comforting me whenever I felt down. I hope that you will read this. Again, thank you so much and I love you. :hearts
To all other friends on RO.  Thank you all for being here and supporting each other. Whenever I feel down, I log in here and read your comments, that made me feel happy and it's been a pleasure to meet you all. I never thought that having friends through a forum could mean a lot to me, but it does mean a lot to me. I wish you guys the best and thank you for the friendships we have.  

Okay, now it's time to update about our girl. Kimiko is fine. She's sleeping now. I let her out this morning and she wasn't so active. I guess it was because of the quick change of weather. Yesterday was 4 degrees and today it's 17 !!! :shock: 
We really want to take her out for a walk, so last night we tried to put her on a leash. Guess what ? She was okay with it. She didn't struggle of tried to get it off, but she stood still, licking my hubby's hand while we were putting the leash on her. Unfortunately, I think it's a little too small for her. :X Yep, it was my fault. I bought a "baby bunny" harness, instead of universal one. So we need to buy another one. It was too fit to her body. I'm afraid she might feel uncomfortable in it. My bad..my bad. 
I've been working on the decoration in Kimi's room. No, it's not finished yet. I barely have time to do it. But the other day while I was doing this ( something like origami, but I can't completely call it so, I did use glue  ), Kimi came to me and this is how she felt about it. 
[/align][align=center][flash=600,361]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid822.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fzz150%2FVircia_Or%2FKimiko%25202011%2FP1060687.mp4"[/flash][/align][align=center][flash=600,361]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid822.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fzz150%2FVircia_Or%2FKimiko%25202011%2FP1060690.mp4"[/flash][/align][align=left]:big wink: Hehehe, when her room finishes, I will definitely take some photos.[/align][align=left]Have a nice day, everyone. 
[/align][align=left]:hug1
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

Vircia,

Congrats on your job! I hope it will make you very happy and I hope it will help get you that confidence back! I am very happy for you. :biggrin2erseverance pays off!

17? Whoa that is warm. What lovely weather. I hope Kimi settles down in her harness soon so you can take her outside and enjoy the gorgeous days with her. I use a cat harness on mine but I also double it with a "sweater" I make them to make sure it can't come off even though it fits right. I am a bit sad though because I cannot see the videos... Hehe 

I hope you have a wonderful day. Big hugs, kisses and noserubs to all of you. You decide who gets what


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 14, 2011)

i don't know 17 degrees doesn't sound so warm to me, now if you said 70 degrees THAT would be nice. Today was 43 degrees and for michigan in march that is nice! supposed to get up to 54 degrees this week, can't wait, that will really give me spring fever. I wanted to take willow and walter outside today but the yard is too wet and mushy from all the snow melt. but soon!!!!

and congrats on the job!!!! way to go girl!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 15, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Vircia,
> 
> Congrats on your job! I hope it will make you very happy and I hope it will help get you that confidence back! I am very happy for you. :biggrin2erseverance pays off!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Nela. Yes, finally !  Tomorrow I'm going to talk with the school director about classes and plan. I just hope I will start working soon. It was warm yesterday but today it's colder  It's going to rain and snow soon, blahhhh ssd: We bought new harness for Kim, it's a cat harness. Too bad we couldn't find pink, so we bought red one.  hehehe. We tried it on her and it matched perfectly. So I will keep working on it and hopefully we all can go for a walk soon. 
Oh, by the way, the videos didn't work ? :-/ Hmm. strange I clicked on them and they played.  Pity, the videos show how much Kimi loves my paper works. LOL  
Thank you again, Nela and have a wonderful day too. Hugs, kisses and noserubs return to you and your family  
PS We shared your hugs, kisses and noserubs equally, but seems like Kimi wants more !  hehehe.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 15, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> i don't know 17 degrees doesn't sound so warm to me, now if you said 70 degrees THAT would be nice. Today was 43 degrees and for michigan in march that is nice! supposed to get up to 54 degrees this week, can't wait, that will really give me spring fever. I wanted to take willow and walter outside today but the yard is too wet and mushy from all the snow melt. but soon!!!!
> 
> and congrats on the job!!!! way to go girl!


 It was 17 'c, Julie.  I'd die if it was 'f  Ahh, I don't like when it's wet and mushy too :-/ it feels like walking on a caramel cream...wait, that sounds yummy though  Hehehe
Thank you so much. I'm counting on this job 'cause it will be the beginning of my working experience here.  I'll do my best. 

Have you ever taken your boys out for a walk ? How was it ?  Gosh, I can't wait to take my girl. I think she will love outdoor, since she loves to lay down on the balcony and watch the view  We planned to give her outdoor time when we will go to parents' house on Easter. 
Take care, Julie.  Have a nice day. 
:kiss:


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey you,

Me again! Lol. I hope your chat with the director goes well. Do you speak Portugese? I forget. What language will you be using mainly at work? Part-time is good to start with. It'll help you get adjusted and not just throw you in all at once so if you don't get full-time yet, don't get discouraged.

Hehehe yeah cat harnesses usually work best. I knoooow! Why are cat harnesses so hard to find in pink? :grumpy:I wanted a pink one too but ended up with a red as well. I also have a nice aqua type color. I would have gotten purple instead of the red but they had no more. Bah! I looked in the dog ones too because they have for yorkies and small dogs but they only had leather in those colors. The bunnies would just love to chew it up. Hehehe.

I hope she gets to go outside with you soon. Just a word of caution though, I had heard that the early grass is quite rich so it's best not to let them eat too much of it so they don't get tummy aches. I am not sure what is considered 'too much' but maybe you could ask about that. 

Have a great day and again, I hope the chat goes well!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Hey you,
> 
> Me again! Lol. I hope your chat with the director goes well. Do you speak Portugese? I forget. What language will you be using mainly at work? Part-time is good to start with. It'll help you get adjusted and not just throw you in all at once so if you don't get full-time yet, don't get discouraged.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Nela  It seems like we have so similar harness for baby buns. The new one I bought is red and the old one is aqua blue color !  Hahahaha. Funny ! Thank you for encouraging me about job. Yes, I do agree with you. I need time to adjust myself and so on. So getting temporary hours of teaching now is good for me. I spoke with the director yesterday and he told me that they're looking forward to work with me and hopefully after this semester I will continue working there. Today I'm going to get the contract from that school. I need to bring it home before signing. I need Norbi's help about Polish, in case there's something on it that I don't understand. 
I know French. I've learned French language for couple years, during high school and University. Now I'm working on Polish :thud:This is very hard, I admit. Even though I can communicate now, but still...I need to improve my grammar and pronunciation, also vocabulary. Polish is the hardest language I've ever learned. I'm sure Dutch is hard as well. I used to work with KLM and to be honest, I did tried to learn some sentences. It was really hard to read ! It seems like Dutch sentence is never end. I mean they have long long long long and longgggggg words !  Hehehe.

Kisses for you and the gang  Ahhh you know especially my lovely Maybelle


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

Oops I meant Polish not Portugese... :embarrassed:Sophiiiie just because it starts with 'P' doesn't mean it's the same! Lol.

I'm glad it went well. Yeah, I bring all my contracts to Jeff too. Hehehe. I get contracts with the school. I bet Polish isn't easy. :expressionlessDutch isn't too bad because it has a lot of similarities to english and french and I am fluent in both. I do have a hard time catching certain sounds still and those loooooooooooooooong words are intimidating. Lol. I'm just so darn shy that I just block. :expressionlessAt least you can communicate :biggrin:

How funny about the leashes 

Have a great day and talk to you soon!


----------



## Nela (Mar 21, 2011)

My friend, you are missed. Give us news when you can. Kimi's big day is coming soon no? Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Much love, the Tater Tots.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 21, 2011)

job must be keeping you busy!! hope all is going well and miss Kimi is adjusting to her mom being at work!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Nela and Julie, 
Thank you so much for writing me here  I"m so sorry that I didn't log on. We went to PacanÃ³w, my husband's home town to make a car registration. It was a long process, but it finished. Phewww  I still didn't start working yet. Tomorrow I'm going to sing up the contract  So, hehehe a bit excited. Kimiko is doing okay. She missed us while we were gone. I hate to leave her alone at home for long time, even a night.  But we had to... 
Yes, her Birthday is coming up !!!  We've planned to make a party for her before we all go to PacanÃ³w again for holidays. I think I will make her birthday cake  I wish you guys were here, so you could join the party. I've missed you guys too  I felt something missing when I didn't log on here. How are you guys ? 
Hugs :hug:


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 24, 2011)

[align=center]*:dude: Spring is coming !! *

[/align][align=left]Ahhhh  it was a sunny day today, a little bit windy but I could handle that as long as it was sunny, hehe  Spring is coming...yeah...I can smell it !!!  
I just got back from the school. Today I went to sign up the contract and receive my teaching schedule. I will start teaching on Monday, so excited, but in a positive way. I observed another class of a teacher today. One of the students asked me why I chose to live in Poland  He told me he'd die to go to Thailand 'cause the weather is better there. LOL  Well, I don't know if I agree about this... maybe I just get bored of super hot temperature ??? Wait, I don't like snow that much either :? Hehehe. 

Okay... just now that I'm typing here, Norbert told me that on Saturday will be snow and might be -4 degrees..again :grumpy: Now I prefer weather in Thailand then... 

Kimiko is fine... more than fine  'cause most of the time she's out of the cage. Of course if we're at home, but ever since we moved to this city, we spend more time at home.  Good for Kim, good for us. 

I did take some photos of Kimi's though, I'm going to post them soon. Tomorrow my husband will go for a work trip and will be back on Saturday night. So I will have some quality times with my girl  Maybe we will make OrÅowicz slumber party, just the two of us  Perhaps, Kim can help me preparing the next week classes  Hopefully, she won't charge anything. Hehehe. 

Okay, gotta go  Lots to do. By the way, I've been missing some friends on RO whom I haven't seen for a while. I hope you guys are doing okay.  

Have a nice evening, everyone. 
Good night :big kiss:

[/align]


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2011)

It is so nice that you have the weekend to relax and stay warm if it is going to be that cold. I think we might finally get to turn the corner from winter into spring temps. We had another blast of snow yesterday and it is starting to melt already today. I am so hoping it is time to put the snow-blower away...

I can't wait for new pics of Kimi. More pics of Kimi on her window perch? 

I usually don't stop in on RO over the weekend, so I hope you have a little fun before Monday's work schedule. 

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 25, 2011)

Janet  
How nice to see you here. How are you ? Yes, I'm having great time with Kimiko. Well, actually she's sleeping right now, but she's so energic today, since morning. She played, mostly biting cardboard boxes, here and there. I think she knew that her Papi was about to go out. She walked around while her Papi was packing and while I was preparing breakfast. Every now and then she comes to the living room where I've spent most of the day here, to check on me if I'm here  LOL then she goes back to her room and sleeps. I just finished prepared the Monday lesson. Now I can relax a bit  Hehehe. I'm going to cook myself dinner. I'm hungry  

Have a nice weekend, Janet. 
Kisses ! :kiss1:


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 25, 2011)

glad to see things are well in your part of the world 

your job is going well..... and the little princess is doing great too!!! Sounds like Kimi does the same things my Willow and Walter enjoy...chewing their boxes haha. Everytine i come home from work there is a big pile of paper they have peeled off their box hideout. such messy bunnies!! its a good thing i work where i can have access to lots of boxes because that seems to be their favorite pastime other that eating and sleeping ( and not neccessarily in that order hehe)

We are getting anxious for spring here, its still pretty cold, today i think its only like 27 degrees and we just had a snow storm so there is still snow and ice everywhere. I am getting anxious to take the fluffers outside in the warm sunshine!! i have winter allergies so i have been miserable these last six months or so. I NEED warm DRY air!!!!!

well anyway nice chattin to you Virc, give Kimi a nose rub from me and my gang!!:hug:


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 25, 2011)

Vircia, I've missed so much!!! Congratulations on the job!!! 
A weekend with just you and Kimi, sounds divine! I hope you enjoy yourself completely. bubblebaths, snuggletime with your princess and lots of relaxing!

:hugsquish:


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 25, 2011)

Julie : 
Hehehe  I agree with you about our fur babies' main activities. They seems to be main things Kim does everyday  What a great life they have, don't you think ? No need to work, no need to be worried about everything, just enjoy life. Hmmm... an ideal way of living  hehehe
Thanks for stopping by  It's so nice from you. And oh, I'm dying to take Kim out for a walk too, but this weather, na ahhh no way  
Lucky you that you can easily find cardboard boxes for your buns. Me ? I can get them from a supermarket near by our house and also sometimes when we order her food from another city. Hehehe, so funny that every bunny momma has the same issue, a warm welcoming from small pieces of boxes waiting for us at home. 

Hugs and kisses back to you and your gang ! :hugsquish:

Tris : 

Tris !!!  You have no ideas how happy I am to see you here ! Where have you been ? How are you ? How's everyone ? How's Bunbun doing ? I've missed you, a lot !!! I was afraid that you guys won't log on any more  Perhaps you've been busy,right ? I understand. Just please take care yourself  Thank you again, Tris  This job means a lot to me. I feel much much more better now. Have a nice weekend too. We're glad you are here 
:hug1


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> I've ever learned. I'm sure Dutch is hard as well. I used to work with KLM and to be honest, I did tried to learn some sentences. It was really hard to read ! It seems like Dutch sentence is never end. I mean they have long long long long and longgggggg words !  Hehehe.




You were a Smurfette? Sorry we used to tease and say the KLM crew looked like Smurf and Smurfette. I worked for the Red Tail! 

Been away from the forum for a while but catching up onthe blogs. Congrats on your new job! Also love the family picture!


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Knock knock!

How are you Vircia? How have your first days on the job been? I hope it's everything you wanted and more! 

How's lil Kimi doing? :biggrin2:

Give us news when you can


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 8, 2011)

We're doing okay, but I've been busy lately. I will log on again as soon as I can  Take care, all ! Miss you


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 15, 2011)

[align=center]*Could anyone turn off the fan !!!????*[/align]
[align=left] Yeah :grumpy:it's windy here. Every morning I dress up to work, tie up my hair or sometimes just comb them a bit and go out. No matter which hair style I have in the morning, when I arrive at work I always have Afro :biggrin2:hippy, huh ? [/align]
[align=left] Everything is going well here. Except I couldn't help myself feeling guity that I need to leave my girl home alone when I go to work Also my husband is extremely busy right now. One good thing is my job finsihes at 15.00, soI'll be at home before Kimi wakes up...phew ! But every morning she will go with my husband to send me at the door Just seeing her sitting there and wondering " where da heck momma is going ??? " is killing me...really. I try to spend time with her more and more when I'm at hime, yes my husband too. We keep telling her that on Easter, noone gets to leave the house ! And it will be fun 'cause we've planned to take her out for a walk for a very first time ! I'm waiting to take her out on a yard at the parents' house. I hope she will enjoy fresh air, not freak out :expressionless[/align]
[align=left]OKay, gotta go  Have a nice day, everyone. [/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Nela (Apr 15, 2011)

Awwww I know that feeling. It's always hard to leave them when they are used to you being home. Bah! *Hugs* Maybe you'll have to get her a friend Hehehehe. 

Have a good day!

*I can't help but snicker at the thought of you with an afro* :halo


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 15, 2011)

sounds like Kimi could use a companion. Just think then you could have TWO bunnies to spoil!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh believe me, ladies. I'd love to have even 10 more bunnies. To be honest with you, we're searching for " a perfect boy " for our Kimi. So far we still have nothing. Besides, I'm scared to just go and take any bunny we've found, you know ? What if Kimi likes to be the only Diva in the house ? What if she doesn't like the new boy ? What if the new boy will hurt her ? Ahhhhh, I'm so scared. I think in the future we will have another bun for sure, just we take it real slow. It's good that now when I'm at work, my husband is at home. Yesterday Kimi showed me that she was sad that I left her to be with my husband. As you know, in the past I was the one who do things for her, food, cleaning and so on but now during the day will be husband's duty and when I go home in the afternoon it's my turn. I think she misses me hand feeding her  I miss that too. So I'm trying to spend time as much as I can while I'm home with her. She never leaves my side now when I'm home. It's so good to know that she misses me too and I think you all know, I miss her like crazy !!! 
Nela and Julie, do you guys have any plans for up coming holidays ? I wish you guys having lovely holiday. Miss you all. 
Kisses, 
From Kimi's family.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

[align=center]*Homesick mommy *[/align]

[align=left]Yes...it's me who is homesick right now. I know this might sound silly but ever since I've started working here, I feel so strange being away from home and my girl everyday. I guess I need time to get used to this. Kimiko had been totally ignoring me for the past few days.  I feel bad, I mean good that my working time is mostly at the time she sleeps, but because I always visitted her at her room during afternoon and I always fed her (by hand) when she was on the upstairs. I feel sth is missing and probably she feels the same. I've been trying to spend time with her more when I get back home, but I get up everyday at 06.00 AM,so it's quite difficult for me to stay up late.  [/align]

[align=left]However, this moring was a bit better than the previous days. I woke up, let Kim out and cleaned up her cage, replaced her hay with new freshy one... same habit I always do. Then she went to lay down in the living room, I followed her. I petted her for a long while, and we fell asleep together  I kept telling her that I need to go to work for us, no ideas if my Diva gets it or not.  I totally miss hubby and Kim a lot. Especially, now that my husband is more often at home ,so I wanna be there with them  I know...I'm being silly right now. Pls be patient with me.  [/align]

[align=left]Oh ! and this morning while I was about to go out from home, Kimi came to send me at the door. I gave her a kiss and she lick my cheek. Oh mannnn ! I must admit, I almost cried. Seriously, my hubby and Kimiko are the World to me andI do anything for them. We've been searching for bunny for adopting for a while. No news yet, but we will keep looking. I know one day we will have a buddy for my Kimi, it might take a while, but he's coming...I can feel him  [/align]

[align=left]Ahh, lots of pics we took are waiting for me to post them. :-/ I won't promise anything any more, it seems like every time I did that, something came up and I had no time to post again. Let's just say, I'll post when....when I will post [/align]

[align=left]Today is the last day at work before a long weekend. However, my husband and I are going to Warsaw tomorrow. We're going to a wedding of our friend and will be back on Sunday, probably in the evening (we need to do a big shopping for house supplies and food :-/ someone ate all our food ! LOL), which means Kimiko will be home alone for a day anda night. Gosh, I hate doing this,but I have no choice. I hope Kimi will understand this and won't turn her back on me again (it killed me, I'm telling you). [/align]

[align=left]Oh,right. I'm at work  So I gotta go, hehehehe. Nothing to do. :XOkay but I must go. I'll see you guys later.[/align]

[align=left]Take care, all. [/align]

[align=left]:big kiss:[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 29, 2011)

glad to see you checked in....haven't seen or heard anything from you in awhile! we had a nice easter holiday here. i bought willow and walter a little stuffed rabbit and they love it. its so cute, i keep catching willow licking it, so i know she must like it, she's grooming it lol. we're getting anxious for spring to actually kick in here in michigan, its been gloomy rainy and cold!! i have had a chance to take the buns outside a couple of times and they loved it, i am waiting for a few nice days so we can go outside again. they have a little pen i put them in in the backyard and love to lounge and eat grass. i think they enjoy the change of scenery too. anyway, glad to see you post something and glad to hear you all are well....:wave:


----------



## Bunny parents (May 2, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> glad to see you checked in....haven't seen or heard anything from you in awhile! we had a nice easter holiday here. i bought willow and walter a little stuffed rabbit and they love it. its so cute, i keep catching willow licking it, so i know she must like it, she's grooming it lol. we're getting anxious for spring to actually kick in here in michigan, its been gloomy rainy and cold!! i have had a chance to take the buns outside a couple of times and they loved it, i am waiting for a few nice days so we can go outside again. they have a little pen i put them in in the backyard and love to lounge and eat grass. i think they enjoy the change of scenery too. anyway, glad to see you post something and glad to hear you all are well....:wave:


Glad to hear from you too, Julie. Yes, it's been a while and I'm so sorry for not logging in that often. Last week was exhausting, I was so tired and couldn't do anything else, but came home and went to bed. After the long holidays and this long weekend, I feel fully charged  .
I don't know why, but Kimiko didn't eat anything when we took her out for a walk. Maybe she wasn't hungry or she was too excited about the view and forget to notice something under her tiny feet  hehehe. I want to take her out for a walk here too, but it's been rainy here. So I'm waiting for sunny day too  
Kimiko is doing okay. It's almost the schedule for her to get vaccinated. Did I tell you ? We've lost her carrier in Warsaw while we moved out from there.  I like that carrier and we need to buy new one, so as soon as I find something similar to the old one, we will take her to the vet. Anyway, I miss you and I'll log on more often. Pls say hello to your babies for me  and some nose rubs too ! 
Take care.


----------



## myheart (May 2, 2011)

Vircia, I know what you are going through with having to leave Kimi for work. I am currently looking for full-time work and dread the thought of leaving my kids for that length of time. No matter how much I try to convince myself that it will be better for us to have the income, the separation anxiety is killing me already. What will they do if they don't get their salads by noon?!! :lookaround

It is good to hear that every-bun in your family is doing well. Be good to yourself...


----------



## Bunny parents (May 4, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Vircia, I know what you are going through with having to leave Kimi for work. I am currently looking for full-time work and dread the thought of leaving my kids for that length of time. No matter how much I try to convince myself that it will be better for us to have the income, the separation anxiety is killing me already. What will they do if they don't get their salads by noon?!! :lookaround
> 
> It is good to hear that every-bun in your family is doing well. Be good to yourself...


Dear Janet,

Thank you so much for understanding me. To be honest, I didn't talk withanyone about this, okay except my husband. I was afraid that my friends or others wouldn't understand and would come to the conclusion that I'm obsessing with my bunny !
Yes ! A friend called me so. I must admit that I was angry at her, a bit. Having a pet means having more family member. They aren't just animal to me. They're part of the family and I get so annoyed sometimes when people says "It's just an animal". :XIf you ask me if I spoil Kimi, yes I did spoil her sometimes But hey, doesn't she deserve one ?  hehehehe. So now that I go to work everyday, I've found it's really hard at the beginning to be away from home more longer and more often thanI used to, who's gonna check Kimi's hay,whether she has clean water, did she eat pellets ... all those questions ran through my mind all the time while I'm at work. But all are just my concerns. She has my husband taking care of her during the time that I'm away. She was confused at first, " :?Papi... Why are you filling up my food ? And why are you here ? Where's mommy ? ", but then she gets used to it. Lately, every morning while I'm getting ready to work, Kimiko follows me everywhere and I do mean "everywhere" !!! while I'm brushing my teeth, she lays down next to my feet. I assume that she misses me and wants me to stay home. About finding a buddy for her, well, we stll want to, but I really want to take it real slow and take a time to look for a perfect bun. It will be very difficult for us if things won't go well like we want to with a new bun (they won't like each other, for example) 'cause we live in an apartment with 2 bedrooms. If we have a house, it won't be that much problem. 

When the time comes that you will go to work. Pls don't worry too much , ok? I know it's easy to say, I can't even do it myself now But yourbaby buns will understand and we still can spend time with then when we are at home. As I tell Kimi every morning, " Kimi, mommy is going to work for money to buy you food and toys, ok? "  Hehehe. 

Miss you and it's good to hear from you. Take care :kiss:


----------



## jujub793 (May 4, 2011)

ya know (or you should think of it this way) bunny's are not usually very active during the daytime hours, which are usually spent loafed out napping. So while you're at work, Kimi is napping so she probably doesn't really realize you are gone. And you are home with her in the morning and in the evening when rabbits are most active. Thats the most important times to be with her! there now don't you feel less guilty?:agree


----------



## Bunny parents (May 5, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> ya know (or you should think of it this way) bunny's are not usually very active during the daytime hours, which are usually spent loafed out napping. So while you're at work, Kimi is napping so she probably doesn't really realize you are gone. And you are home with her in the morning and in the evening when rabbits are most active. Thats the most important times to be with her! there now don't you feel less guilty?:agree



:hugsquish:Julie, thank you so much for cheering me up. You always make me feel better. Really, I do. Thank you, my friend. :kiss:

You know me, I'm sooo addicted to my girl, LOL. I really miss her while I'm at work. This morning she was so tender toward me, she kept laying down and squeezed her body against mine while I was laying down with her. :blushan:It was so nice that I lost a track of time.  hehehe. Now I know how it feels, once your bunny is bonded with you, it's totally a real paradise  

How are Willow and Walter ? I remember when Kimiko had her spaying operation, Willow has his too,right ? Can I ask if he's still hormonal or if he still has some kinds of behaviour he had before the op ?  Kimiko is still hormonal , a bit, I can tell it's less than before. I think for her it will take a while before it's all gone...or not  But it doesn't bother us anymore. 
Take care, :hearts


----------



## Nela (May 5, 2011)

Heya Vircia,

I hope you are having a good day so far. The weather here is really nice and warm. It's actually not normal because it hasn't rained in weeks. Ah well! We enjoy it while we can. 

Julie is right about most buns not being very active in the day. She most probably rests while you are at work so she has full of energy when you come home :biggrin2:I've had single buns in the past and they were okay. Of course, if they could choose to have you home all the time, they would. However, ask them if they want new toys and yummy things and they'll probably kick you out of the house and send you to work without hesitation We are but bunny slaves after all :wink


----------



## Bunny parents (May 5, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Heya Vircia,
> 
> I hope you are having a good day so far. The weather here is really nice and warm. It's actually not normal because it hasn't rained in weeks. Ah well! We enjoy it while we can.
> 
> Julie is right about most buns not being very active in the day. She most probably rests while you are at work so she has full of energy when you come home :biggrin2:I've had single buns in the past and they were okay. Of course, if they could choose to have you home all the time, they would. However, ask them if they want new toys and yummy things and they'll probably kick you out of the house and send you to work without hesitation We are but bunny slaves after all :wink



 hey, Nela

Ahhh Iw ish I could say yes, but I'm totally in the opposite way LOL. I'm reading about export-import Laws 'cause I will need that soon and reading this makes me dizzy.  It can tell that I'm a Laws-lover, hehehe. I must admit that I hate this subject during my study, LOL  
Yes, I know that Kimi is sleeping now, but I miss her  You know, I used to do hand-feeding her during afternoon time.  Yepe, I'm a too worried mom. 

The weather is bad today, so cloudy since early morning and looks like it's gonna rain soon. It was nice and warm weather for a very short periods, now it's cold again. Ahhh, I want to go to you, Nela  it'd be nice to hang out in the sun while watching lovely Maybelle hopping around, hehehe. Does she allow you to put that cute pink top on her again ?  Okay I gotta get back to that Laws thing  Somebody saves me....:big wink:


----------



## Nela (May 6, 2011)

Hehehe silly. I hope you got your reading done. That does not sound like a fun subject :expressionlessLol. Bring Kimi to work with you. LOL. Just kidding of course. Have a good day today. I hope you get sunshine! Will be 27 C here tomorrow so let me know if I should expect you guys for dinner


----------



## Bunny parents (May 6, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Hehehe silly. I hope you got your reading done. That does not sound like a fun subject :expressionlessLol. Bring Kimi to work with you. LOL. Just kidding of course. Have a good day today. I hope you get sunshine! Will be 27 C here tomorrow so let me know if I should expect you guys for dinner


:running bunnyOh... Amsterdam, here we come ! 
LOL :biggrino you think you can share few degrees with us here ? It's 13 'c today. :expressionless


----------



## Bunny parents (May 21, 2011)

[align=center]*Time flies :happybunny:
*[/align][align=left]
It's been so long..I've missed logging on here, but I was so tired after work and couldn't do anything else, except had dinner and went to bed. 
Kimiko is doing okay. Yesterday we went to see a vet for vaccination. He said she's quite chubby  I really have no ideas if she really is or what. I need your opinion ? If my girl is really chubby ? She weighs 3.3 kg. Her eating routine hasn't changed, I mean I still give her food the same type she used to have, but smaller amount, such as fruits, home made cookies ( smaller size) and pellets. We took her to the clinic which is near by our house. I'm not so sure if he's a bunny savvy vet, but according to our conversation, he seems to know things about bunnies, but you know me...I'm always worried so much about my girl and I don't trust any vets so easily, especially at the first time. Am I too much conditional ? :confused2: What can I do? I love my girl and I want the best of the best for her. 
Anyway, besides of being tubby, the vet said she's very healthy and has very nice fur  we have another appointment for another vaccination in 4-6 weeks. The weather here is quite hot, about 24-25 'c during the day. Kimi barely moved this morning 'cause it was really hot. So I gave her air-conditioning...hehe a frozen bottle of water.  when it was late afternoon it rained a bit, so good for her  hehe. 
 And finally ! Pics ! Pics ! Pics ! We took these a while back when Kimiko turned 1 year old. I'm so glad we have her in our lives. There's no single days I didn't enjoy having her with us.  We love you, Kimi ! Nothing else to say...so...Please enjoy
[/align][align=center]
Our sleepy girl 






How cute !  




[/align][align=left]
I will post more pics tomorrow.  Time to play with my girl. We wish you all have a lovely weekend.

Thank you for visiting our blog, 
Take care.
:bunnyheart
[/align]


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2011)

Awe Vircia, what heart-warming pictures of Kimi! Makes me want to cuddle and take a nap with her. They are certainly framing quality just on theircuteness factor alone.


----------



## Bunny parents (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, Janet. I like watching while she sleeps.  Kimiko always sleeps like this during the day, like she passes out  hehehe. She gets so tired everyday 'cause she has morning duty, destroying cardboard box and sometimes (when we don'y look at her) destroying something momma calls "furnitures", LOL  Well , it seems she likes to tease us. When she sees that we are looking or telling her " Don't bite that, Kim !", she will do the binky or will run away with her shaking butt  heheh, silly girl.
We're having trouble with pellets now, Janet. The shop where we always order her food from is running out of Xobow Basis T. It's the only shop in Poland which has Oxbow pellets. So far we can't find any other brands which are as good as Oxbow, or the brand Susan suggested me ( MARTIN). We're thinking about asking a friend from Eu to send us some  and the silly part is that someone gets gealous about this shop, so they post on a website saying Oxbow pellets are highly contained toxic, bad for bunnies.:X Geee, how much I hate those silly people.


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2011)

That's strange, or maybe not so much,that people make posts like that on a public forum because they are mad. Toobad Oxbow has no means of monitoring such things to catch them for defamation of their product/brand name.

Is your store just not going to carry it anymore? You've been buying Oxbow at the store for a long enough time for them to realize you are a good customer. Do you also get hay there also? I would be really surprised if they don't want to keep their better customers happy by being stocked with favorite products. Wish I could help you out on that one, but I'm sure shipping alone would be horrendous.  Good luck with getting Oxbow from another source without a major price jump.


----------



## jujub793 (May 24, 2011)

hey glad to see you! thought you forgot about us!!


----------



## Bunny parents (May 25, 2011)

Janet:
Thank you  Yes, they aren't going to carry it anymore. We received an e-mail from them aside from the problem with that post about Oxbow, they also have problem with their supplier in England. So they can't promise anything.  We've been thinking about asking a friend from EU sending us Oxbow, but I still don't know whom I'm gonna ask from. *Sign.... thanks for your support. 

Julie: 
We miss you guys too. I've been super busy lately and so many things on my head :-/ Sorry for being gone so long, but I'm back...for good  Take care. Talk to you later. 

Vircia.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 7, 2011)

[align=center]*New pellets for little princess :big wink:*[/align]

[align=left] It's been longgggggggg time. No excuses for that. Couldn't really find any good excuses, due to the fact that I've lost most of my time at work.:sigh:... Now it gets to the point that I need to sit down and think carefully what I really want. I used to enjoy working back in Bangkok and I still prefer working and being a housewife in the same time. Although... this work took over me. I mean... I barely had no time for something else, taking care of my family and house and so on. So yeah :expressionlessthat efffects me a lot. Not to mention that the people I work with are hard to handle... well, let's not talk about them.I don't like to talk about others. Let's just say that I'm thinking about taking only one job, the job that I enjoy doing it and resign another one. So I will have time for myself and my family. I've missed them. Sound weird,right ? Of course, we live together, but I barely had time for them. Two things I did when I got back home after work, having dinner and going to bed. I couldn't do anything else. I was so exausted. Lately, Kimiko's been quite moody toward hubby and she wouldn't leave my side when I prepared for going out to work. her routines have been changed and I think that might upset her. Yes, if you ask, it upsets me too I feel guity, guity that I've been greedy, greedy for work because I thought that was the best for all of us, but no... oh boy I was wrong. So the update about me is that I'm quiting the office work very soon, until the end of the contract. But I'd love to continue teaching. I do enjoy teaching kids here. That makes me happy . So guys, please wish me luc. I hope everything will smoothly work out.[/align]

[align=left] Now about Kimiko's pellets. There are some people I'd like to specially thank to:[/align]

[align=left]Nela : [/align]

[align=left] My lovely friend.  Thank you so much for giving me the advice and thank you for calming me down, lol. It took a while until I decided to change the brand. And so sorry for bothering you.  How lucky you are. At your place, I'm sure you have more choices to choose from for your babies. Kisses. We love you. :hearts[/align]

[align=left]Susan : [/align]

[align=left]  Thank you for writing me back on the post about pellets. I took your suggestion, but unfortunately we couldn't find them either in Poland. Also I always enjoy watching youy blogs. You have many cute stuffs for your buns and believe me ,Kimi will scream at me when she sees those cute stuffs she doesn't have.  hehehe. Yes, she's one of the kind and we love her !  [/align]

[align=left]Janet :[/align]

[align=left]  You're always there when I need some advices. Thank you, Janet. I'm glad that Kimiko is growing up among this Ro family and you've helped me to be a good bunny mommy for my girl. [/align]

[align=left] :bunnysuit:So we decided to change pellets' brand for Kimi. We order Grainless from JR Farm. I believe it's German company. The vet recommended this brand. he said it might not be the best, nor as good as Oxbow, but it's good enough for bunnies. Also, We want to feed her more fresh greens to maintain the quantity of nutritions she needs. So I think we will be all right. My plants are growing  I'm so excited. If I have time, I'll talke some photos of our "garden" (well, it's not garden you think, but yeah, it looks like to me ). Okay, gotta go back to work. I'll post more soon.[/align]

[align=left]Take care and have a nice day.[/align]

[align=left]:kiss:[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 10, 2011)

[align=center]*Kimiko and her parsley:clover:*
[/align] 
[align=center] It was a one fine day...
...
"Kimi...dinner time!!!"
...
"Mmmm..Yum..yum...ahhh, Momma. I think I have sth on my head"






"Really, mom. Sth is on my head"





"Can you help me get it off?"





"Where ?"
"Here,mommy. Can you see?"





"I'm making cutie face. So momma will get it off for me"





"You won't help me, huh?"





"Fine, I'll get it myself...later"





:big wink:
Now... a game from us
...
Kimiko Photo Hunt
Can you find the missing spot ? :biggrin:










[/align][align=center]Oh,  Do you remember that we wanted to make the 1 year old Birthday party for Kim? Well, we did that but it was only for three of us. We didn't have time (Yep, I'm the guity momma, work work work, blahhh :yuck) Anyway, I baked her a Birthday cake. It came out better than I thought.  and the best part is Kimiko really enjoyed it.  My girl is 1 year old (her Birthday was in April) 

[/align][align=center]Before baking





and baked !  




[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=left]That's it for now then.  Good night, everyone. 
:big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 10, 2011)

oh my gosh that cake is just too cute!! and i bet she loved it! what a spoiled little princess :innocent


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie:
 Thank you. Well, she did enjoy it. We had to take it away from her 'cause she could eat it all at once, lol. It was pity that we didn't have a party, just only three of us. We gave her dandilion bell  and she liked it. If you were here, I'd definitely invite you, Julie.  By the way, how are your boys ?  Long time haven't heard about them.  Pls give them some nose rubbings from me and Kim


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 22, 2011)

That cake was awesome. what is it all made of?? I loved the sleeping photos too -to cute.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 23, 2011)

*Luv Buns wrote: *


> That cake was awesome. what is it all made of?? I loved the sleeping photos too -to cute.


Thank you for visitting our blog. Kimiko always sleeps like this...she's too cute. She gets annoyed sometimes while she's sleeping and we sneak to her room, watching her and giggling  LOL.
You can find many cookies' recipes on RO. I bake cookies for Kimiko and give her as a treat once a day. It's healthy and yummy  according to Kimiko's shaking butt. She shakes her butt while eating cookie. 
Here is Kimiko's Birthday cake recipe : 
Ingredients : 
1. pellets, grinded
2. hay (some people use hay dust, the left over at the bottom of hay bag), I chopped it with a knife 
3. apple sauce (no sugar added), only dashed with a bit of honey
4. banana chips (for decoration)

Mix 1-3 together, sorry for not putting quantity of ingredients. I measure them (grinded pellets, hay and apple sauce) by using glass jar. When you mix the ingredient together, make sure it's not that watery or so dry ('cause it will crack while you bake it). Bake at 180'c for 20-30 mins.  
You can find other recipes here : 
Cookies recipes


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 24, 2011)

[align=center]*Weekend ! Woo hoo ! arty:*
[/align][align=left]
Yep...that's pretty much said for itself, how I'm looking forward to weekend and I will work at this office till the end of this month. I really had enough of it. I prefer to work less now and have time for something else, mostly for my family. Gosh, how I've missed them ! 
Anyway, today I finished earlier and now I'm home  waiting to go out with my husband in the evening. He has performance tonight and I'm dying to go there. I used to go with him quite often, but lately I've never been to any performances of his. Not to mention time for being home and taking care our little Kimi. Yep, I'm so thankful that Kimi isn't angry at me any more. I promised her that I will make it up to her when I finished this darn job  
I'd like to upload some more Kimi's pics. We have some photoes taken while we were at parents' house on Easter and we took Kimiko out for a walk. Unfortunately, as you already knew :biggrin:, I'm so terrible in using technological stuffs. So I need to wait for my husband to help me "taking those photos out of his phone"  hehehe, that's what I call it. Don't laugh ! 

Okay, so here we have couple more pics of Kimi's on her Birthday. The quality is pretty bad, I took these photos from my cell.  

[/align][align=center]Birthday cake is ready to serve 

[/align][align=center]





Happy Birthday to you, our dear Kimiko :hearts






We had to take the cake away from her. Otherwise, she'd finish it all at once.






[/align][align=left]
Oh, another update about us. We've found the best solution on how to decrease the amount of dust from beddings. We used to use the beddings of Catbest's and we love it. It's just that I have allergy and Kimiko loves to dig out the beddings which wasn't that bad. The worst part was dust from it I kept cleaning many times a day. Early this month, I came up with an idea of making something to place at the bottom of kim's litter box.  Anyway, better to show with pics.  I'm so proud of myself. LOL. Again, thanks to our beloved Papi. He made this idea came true 

[/align][align=center]litter box's sieve  Our extreme invention, haha. My husband made it from A piece of plastic fence, plastic pipes, and plastic lock seals.






As always, I put a piece of newspaper at the bottom of her litter box first. Newspaper is my life saver. It works perfectly. Oue house has no smells, I checked with all guests who have come to visit us  






This is the layer of Kimi's litter box : 
at the bottom; newspaper
then; magical sieve 
then; the beddings
then; Kimi's poops and pee (Bunny's business )






[/align][align=left]With this "sieve", we can change the beddings to a local brand which is cheaper than the old one we used. Bunny's happy, parents can save more money. Ohhh, what else parents could ask for. 

[/align][align=center]The beddings we use nowadays






[/align][align=left]I've been trying to make new toys for Kimiko. She seems to be bored of her old toys. So I kept them away for a while. Hopefully, when I will bring them out for her, she will be in mood of playing them.  Her favourite toy of all time is cardboard box. So last night my husband and I made a "Bunny maze" for her. She loves it ! I will take a photo, if only she still didn't destroy it.  I hope I will make it in time. 
Okay, that's it for now. I need to go preparing dinner. Thank you for reading this. I hope you guys enjoy our blog. Have a nice day !

:big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Jun 24, 2011)

Vircia, how many jobs were you working? I thought you only had one, but some of your posts sound like you were working two. No wonder why you've felt burnt out...

Kimi's birthday cake looks awesome!! Maybe a little "bunny cookie" business would be a good thing for you to do. I wonder what the shipping charges would be to Wisconsin.... onder:


----------



## Nela (Jun 24, 2011)

Vircia,

Just a quickie but I wanted to send you many hugs. I often think of you and Kimi. I am glad you will be home soon to enjoy your time. I understand all too well. I would find it very difficult to go back to work now myself.I like being here to look after everyone. Kimi will be thrilled. 

Much love!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 26, 2011)

Dear Janet:
I have 2 positions at this work place. I didn't know that it would be a problem later. Mostly it's tiring In a mental way. I could stand being tired caused by lots of works,but I'm tired of working for a silly boss. I was so stressed, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep. Then I was so sick and the doc said I was too stressed that it effected on my health. Ahhh, enough of drama,hehe. It's only 4 day left. After that I will have only one job which I really love doing it. Thank you so much for being here. It feels better when I let it out, I can always talk to my hubby,of course, but talking to frie makes it a lot easier.
Hehe, I'm glad you like my cookies. I'd love to bake some for your baby buns, I wonder if they will like them. 
Hugs.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 26, 2011)

:confused2: double post.


----------



## myheart (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool, you have a doctor's excuse to enjoy life!!! :biggrin: I hope this all works out better for you! :hug2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 27, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Vircia,
> 
> Just a quickie but I wanted to send you many hugs. I often think of you and Kimi. I am glad you will be home soon to enjoy your time. I understand all too well. I would find it very difficult to go back to work now myself.I like being here to look after everyone. Kimi will be thrilled.
> 
> Much love!



I always feel warm by your quikie  Thank you so much for dropping by. I couldn't post the other day to reply you, somehow our laptop was on strike and the early next morning when we decided to take him to a "doctor" , he went back to work well, even better than before. :?don't ask me... 

 I hope things will work out well soon for both of us. I already hand them my resigning letter and they responsed pretty good, better than I expected. I will have only teaching job which I told you before that I really love it. Kids here are great and I love being around them...not that I'm trying to pretend that I'm a kid again  LOL

Kimiko seems to be happier lately. She's more playful. I think that has something to do with our mood. She quickly acts up on our mood and since I've cleared the air at work. I've found myself more relaxed and happier. Also the weather is pretty cool now, often rains and winds winds winds ! So she's more active. 

I'm actually at work today, but it is because this is my last week at work. I have nothing to do. Only one more assignment and I'm free  Can you tell that I'm super duper happy ? Hahaha. Call me lazy, but I really need to be lazy now. 


Okay I gotta go. Wishing you the best of the best and don't stressed yourself out too.  Take care, Nela. 

Kisses from me and Kimi.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 27, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Cool, you have a doctor's excuse to enjoy life!!! :biggrin: I hope this all works out better for you! :hug2:



Hahahaha, I think the doc felt pity seeing me so frailed and thrilled to have the excuse on paper  Somehow I really don't understand what actually Panic attack means. He said I was too stressed and my health acted up on it. Wow, my body was on strike  hehehe. 

How are you ? How are you buns ? You always make me laugh  Thanks for cheering me up, Janet. 

Take care:inlove:

Oh the way, besides those stressful sickness I've got. I'm also an addict. I'm addicted to smiley emoticons.  I kept typing it automatically. Gee, is there a cure ?


----------



## myheart (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey!!! When did you change your avatar pic to a pic of Kimi wearing a hat?!!! 

How have you been lately? It's been about a month already and no news on if your doctor's perscription for less work and more Kimi is working for you. :biggrin:

Things are pretty much the same here. Still looking for work and trying to keep up with house-keeping. Every-bun is doing okay, knock on wood. Just trying to get through this heat and humidity that we are not used to having. I just don't care to be stuck inside with air conditioning all of the time. I need to have the windows open and a nice northerly breeze coming through the house.


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 5, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Hey!!! When did you change your avatar pic to a pic of Kimi wearing a hat?!!!
> 
> How have you been lately? It's been about a month already and no news on if your doctor's perscription for less work and more Kimi is working for you. :biggrin:
> 
> Things are pretty much the same here. Still looking for work and trying to keep up with house-keeping. Every-bun is doing okay, knock on wood. Just trying to get through this heat and humidity that we are not used to having. I just don't care to be stuck inside with air conditioning all of the time. I need to have the windows open and a nice northerly breeze coming through the house.


Dear Janet, 
I'm sorry for late reply. We all are doing okay too  I've been busy, not with work ( yeah yeah ! I decided to quit the office one, now I have only teaching job which gives me 2 months vacation now ), but I've been busy trying to keep my girl cool during this hot Summer. I agree with you, I prefer the fresh air. My husband has lots of works during this Summer. So most of the time Kimiko and I are home alone together. Things go pretty well. I spend more time with her and she seems to be happier. Only the weather makes her lazy  sleeps sleeps and sleeps. I haven't taken any photos lately. I will catch up on that. Anyway, So glad to hear from you and regards from us to you and your buns. I will try logging on more. Next week we will go to my husband's home town. Kimi will come with us. We plan to stay there for a week, I want to collect some fresh hay for her and I think she misses taking a walk there.  
Take care, 
Vircia.

PS. I've changed avatar quite some time ago.  It's my favourite pic of hers, my little Lady !!!


----------



## myheart (Aug 5, 2011)

Good to hear that things are well with you. I know what you mean about not logging in as much... It's summer, and there are a bazillion things to do other than sit on a computer. 

Hope you have a lovely week away with safe travels. :hug2:

myheart


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 5, 2011)

:wave: haven't seen or heard from you you guys in a long time!! hope youre enjoying your summer :coolness:


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 7, 2011)

myheart and jujub793 : 

Thank you. Wishing you a lovely Summer as well. 

 I'll keep you guys post. Take care.


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 7, 2011)

[align=center]*Summer time, woo hoo !:dancingorig:


*[/align][align=left]No need for explanation. Let's see how Kimi enjoys this Summer.  Here we go ! 

[/align][align=center]"Helllo, KImi's sorry for not logging in here lately."

[/align]
[align=center]*





*"I have so much fun. Mommy is often at home. We play all day long"*






*"Now, we're in PacanÃ³w, Papi's hometown. I like it here,, fresh grass and grandma's garden. Mommy and Papi take me for a walk many times"*
*
"My beautiful face in the sunlight" *






*" Although, I hate when cars drive by. They come this way. Look!"*






*"and they make my pretty face covered with dirt !!!"*





*
" I don't like birds too. They're loud, but no worries, I have my hero here, super hiding box "*






*"Oh ! it's my dinner time. I gotta go."*






*"Ba byeeee ! See you next time, next adventure !"*




*[/align][align=left]I hope you guys enjoy Summer like we do. Take care. *
*[/align][align=left]Have a nice day  
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Aug 7, 2011)

What some lovely pictures of Kimi enjoying the sunshine!!! Did she nibble any grasses, or just enjoy the scenery?

Ok.... You have to tell me.... In the last pic you posted, how did you get the sunshine to break throught the tree at the right moment?!!!






This picture looks like Kimi's Guardian Angel is watching over her with the sunshine coming through the tree. The last two pics you posted are the ones I would frame!! Such beautiful country-side. Youare so lucky you are able to spend a week there! 

Thanks so much for sharing some of Kimi's outdoor adventure time. :hug2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 10, 2011)

Dear Janet, 

Thank you so much.  these pics were taken by my husband. The pics you like, my husband said it was a fluke  He took them with his cell. It happened when the light was so bright, probably it had something to do with the time we took it. It was a really beautyful sunset at that day, we both agreed. Kimi didn't nibble any grasses. She just hopped around, tried to go some places where we couldn't fit there, so we would set her leash free  I was really happy to see her enjoying the outside 'cause in Kielce, where we live, I've never taken her out for a walk, there are too many dogs in our area and I'm a " too precautious" mama ( as you know me  ) to take her out. So she get the outside breeze only from our balcony. 
You know what , you really have a good point about framing her pics. We've been thinking about hanging some of her pics on the wall, just don't know which one 'cause I keep picking every pics of hers, I'm too crazy about my girl, lol .

How's Summer at your place? Do your buns enjoy taking a walk? Do they like fresh grass? First time taking a walk, Kimi seemed to enjoy the scenery and forgot about fresh grass she could eat. I wanted to take her outside today. Unfortunately, it rained  So I grabbed some grass for her and she liked eating it. We'll be here for another week  So I hope the weather will be better. 

Take care and thank you again for visiting our blogs. 
Have a lovely day. :hug:


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 10, 2011)

[align=center]*Other Summer Activity *:sunshine:

[/align][align=left]Besides going for a walk, Kimiko loves being lazy through the hot days  Can't blame her though, I was so lazy myself when it was really hot and really had no mood to do anything else but sleep! As I mentioned so many times that I love watching Kimi while she's asleep, she lookes so peaceful that I could lay next to her. I never get bored of this  Anyway, we were able to take some photos. these were taken while she was sleeping on our sofa during the hot day.  
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Napping on parents' sofa 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Little girl is dreaming[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]This one was taken in her cage. Yep :expressionless she got ennoyed of me staring at her...[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Do your bunnies sleep like this ? Is it just me or they are so adorable while they're sleeping? 
[/align][align=left]
:big wink: Did I tell you guys that I'm sooooo crazy about bunnies???? Okay, allow me to say one more time. 
"I'm sooooo crazy about bunnies!!!" hehehe  thank you. 
[/align][align=left]See you next time.  
[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 23, 2011)

[align=center]*We're back!*

[/align][align=left]Yeah  We're back to Kielce now. I've got quite many pics of Kimi to post, but I will need a little time working on it. I still didn't unpack our stuffs. Good to be back. Unfortunately, the city welcomes us with "no warm water" week. They're fixing something which I really don't know what they're doing. We will have no warm water till Friday:shock: I...... I...... I'm speechless. Ahhh, Being stinky for couple days shouldn't make any harms  hahahahaha. 

Kimiko seeems to happy to be back too. Although she misses going for a walk. Every time I opened the door to the balcony, she hopped out as soon as it was wide enough for her to slip through.  Poor girl.We will see if we can take her out for a walk. I'm just a little concerned about our neighbours' dogs. They're everywhere !!! 

It's a lovely Summer, the weather wasn't that good, just recently that it's been sunny. But we all had a great time. How's your Summer ?  

I will update more. TIme to prepare dinner for my girl. Have a nice evening. 

:big wink:
[/align]


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2012)

:wave2Just wondering if it will be an entire year before we get to hear about Kimi's adventures....

:big kiss::inlove::hug1:wiggle Some emoticons for you because I know you like them soooo much!!! :bunnyheart:bunnyhug::brownbunny:bunny18:bunnybutt::rabbithop


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Janet, 
 I'm so sorry for not replying anything. My life has been crazy for a while  How are you ? At my place everyone is doing fine. Kimiko is great  she's two years old now. I will try my best to drop by here as much as I can. How are you and your buns ?  I hope you guys are doing great as well. Anyway, I've missed you! Please take care. Sorry again for late reply. Hehehe,  thanks a lot for those emoticons. 
Oops, I keep typing this smiling face again  hehehehe. 

Take care.


----------

